# Beztēma >  Personīgo Apvainojumu Topiks

## Reineke Fuchs

Vai nevarētu visu off-topic lamāšanos pārcelt uz šejieni? Kas vēlas, varētu pastrīdēties, kam krāniņš garāks utml. no sērijas - "ti ģjeŗmo, ja lučše..."  ::

----------


## JDat

ja gjermo, ti luče.  ::

----------


## JDat

tvdx, kā man tevis pietrūkst! Žēl ka tavs nākošais megaprojekts jāgaida ar nākošā pilnmēness iestāšanos.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Muļķi!  ::

----------


## tornislv

Visi te ir amatieri, es vienīgais kaut ko sajēdzu elektronikā un "Kasuna" schemotechnikā !

----------


## arnis

Es taa iisti nesaprotu, mosh peec vakardienas kodiena palaidu garaam, bet --- kur tad ir tas viena Elektronikas fanaata ieraksts *Boldaa* ???!!!  ::

----------


## JDat

Tas *bold* vēl nav ierakstīts. pagaidām tiek saskaņotas nianses. Pie tam galva sāp no vakardienas kodiena.  ::

----------


## kaspich

jdat ir siiks, smirdiigs meeslinjsh..

peec taa, kad es principaa izglaabu vinja reputaaciju, salabojot ampu, ko vinjsh nespeeja izdariit [vnk panjeema kaut kaadu naudu], vinjsh man [peec 3 dienu situaacijas precizeeshanas] atljaujas atsuutiit:

tak vēl visu neesu noskaidrojis. Šodiena ir pilnīgs zb. Katrs kaut ko prasa un vajag ātri. Un vēl galva sāp. Vienkārši gribu ne tikai ddff viedokli, bet āri kāda cita viedokli par tevi (C)

lohs konkreets..

----------


## defs

Es neko sliktu neteikšu tāpēc,ka neesmu gudrāks kā pārējie.Vienīgi katram sava lieta padodas labāk.  ::

----------


## JDat

man ar kaspichu ir tā pati mīlestība šobrīd, kā tev ar zzz par austspriegumu savulaik.  :: 

pienāks info un būs arī *bold*

----------


## kaspich

> man ar kaspichu ir tā pati mīlestība šobrīd, kā tev ar zzz par austspriegumu savulaik. 
> 
> pienāks info un būs arī *bold*


 
 ::  es veel nesmu saacis posteet teemaas par PIC programmeeshanu  :: 

tad buus riktiigs tuss : ::

----------


## JDat

būtu vairāk laika, tad varētu arī tur kasīties...  :: 
pakritizē manu ultitasking un bitbang seriālo porta imitāciju uz PIC16F84  :: 

ja nav ko darīt var palasīt EPI un tvdx. pāris reizes dabūju bronhītu aiz smiekliem. vienreiz no krēsla nogāzos aiz smiekliem.

----------


## kaspich

> būtu vairāk laika, tad varētu arī tur kasīties... 
> pakritizē manu ultitasking un bitbang seriālo porta imitāciju uz PIC16F84 
> 
> ja nav ko darīt var palasīt EPI un tvdx. pāris reizes dabūju bronhītu aiz smiekliem. vienreiz no krēsla nogāzos aiz smiekliem.


 nu, par multitasjingu ari vareetu pachakareet Tev smadzenes :P

ir bijushi manaami sarezgjitaaki uzdevumi  ::  lalalaaaalalalaaaa  ::

----------


## JDat

ja nav komercnoslēpums, tad iedod parisināt...
tas man (teorētiski) labāk padodās ne kā ampu shēmu analīze.

*Pēc intensīvas sarakstes ar kaspich, noskaidrojās ka šis tomēr ir ar zināšanām. Ko lai saka? Par lielu daļu no manām šaubām esmu kļūdījies.. Būs iedvesma vēl kaut ko boldā ierakstīsu.*.

briga nospiešanu nav konkrētu shēmu, ir tikai apgalvojumi, ka nospiests, nav inovāciju, u es ne ko no shēmām nesaprotu.  ::  Varbūt paskaidro tiem kas saprot?

----------


## kaspich

> ja nav komercnoslēpums, tad iedod parisināt...
> tas man (teorētiski) labāk padodās ne kā ampu shēmu analīze.
> 
> *kaspich ir skaists un seksiigs*.


 nu, savulaik naacaas ar F84 uz 10mhz lasiit dmx [250kbod, ja nekljuudos], izvadiit indikaaciju uz 4 indikatoriem, apprasiit/apstraadaat klavieri [ar 3 liimenju menu, aatro scrollingu, u.t.t.] sanjemt un novadiit datus uz otru F84, kas tur mociijaas ar stepera mini soljiem, pozicioneeshanu, akseleraaciju, u.t.t..
vo, tas bija.. aa, EPROM 1Kkomandu..

----------


## JDat

jā, jautri gan. nebūs procesors (smadzenes) noslogots, ar citām muļķībām. padomāšu sporta pēc.  ::

----------


## sharps

> Beidziet vienreiz kašķēties. Uztaisiet topiku ar tēmu "kā strādā transformators" vai "vai drīkst slēgt paralēli divus transformatorus".
> 
> ZB kasīšanās un beztēma. Nāksies laikam sist visus pēc kārtas neatkarīgi no zināšanām.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> shii nav kasiishanaas. tautai savi varonji jaazin 
> citaadi peec laicinja Tu/veel kaads cits bljaus - bljaa, mani apmeta. man nav kauns teik - mani apmeta. citi - esiet piesardziigaaki.


 Kasparinj!
Vai tieshaam taa bija kaa tu saki?!?!?! Pashi jau juus nekaadus liigumus negribeejaat. Man bija nepiecieshams gabaldarbs, bet nee bez liiguma uztaisiisi un buus naudinja. Labi ka laicigi sapratu.
Taas juusu platiites jau peec nokluseejuma bija gljukainas. Pat DC-DC paarveidotaaja sheeminju gljukainu bijaat uzcepushi. Induktora vietaa ferritus baazt.  ::  nee bet vajadzeeja tuuliit un tagad. Pat termometra adresaaciju uz EEPROMa nevareejaat uztaisiit, taa vietaa uz porta kabinaajaat rezistorinjus  ::  tad nebriinaties, ka vienaa briidii taas plates straadaaja, bet citaa nee. Lielais elektronikas gjeenijs atradies.
Jaa lai tauta zin muusu elektronikas lielos specus  :: 

Mana kljuuda bija taa ka iesaistiijos tai avantuuraa.
PS
Naakamaa riitaa neviss uz Ceesiim juus braucaat, bet uz Liepaaju. Taa kaa nefintji

----------


## kaspich

> Beidziet vienreiz kašķēties. Uztaisiet topiku ar tēmu "kā strādā transformators" vai "vai drīkst slēgt paralēli divus transformatorus".
> 
> ZB kasīšanās un beztēma. Nāksies laikam sist visus pēc kārtas neatkarīgi no zināšanām.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> shii nav kasiishanaas. tautai savi varonji jaazin 
> citaadi peec laicinja Tu/veel kaads cits bljaus - bljaa, mani apmeta. man nav kauns teik - mani apmeta. citi - esiet piesardziigaaki.
> ...


 vieni meli peec otriem. un peec buutiibas - nekaa. kaa parasti. adresaacija nebija pieviesta, ferriiti.. 
kaads tam sakars ar Tavu meloshanu, nepadariitu darbu? kaads? kaads sakars - uz Liepaaju vai Ceesiim [piemeram]? manupraat - nekaads. 
cik saprotu, mikrotikaa vairs nestraadaa. zheel. taa varetu informeet vechus  ::  tad kopiigi vareetu Tavas basnjas paklausiities..

jaa, sheema bija ne tas labaakais shedevrs. arii to, ka taa nav/nebija mana izstraadne, Tu zini/zinaaji. Tu tacu veel piedaavaji tajaas 3 nedeeljaas jaunu uztaisiit/uzprojekteet  ::  un staastiji kaa mikrotiiklaa 2 gadus ar to dc/dc konvertoru straadaajot - esot milzu pieredze  ::  tikai palaist nespeeji..


Maartinj, un Tu pats ljoti labi zini, kaapeec vnk pa muti nedabuuji. bet, tas nenozimee, ka vari taadas leitas izmantot ljaunpraatiigi.

un veel. ja pie kaada ierodaas cilveeks/izstraadaataajs un kaa savu izstraadni raada tiikla testeriiti, kas sastaav no atmeliisha un 4kaarteeja opampa - suutiet nah nedomaajot  :: 
es sho sheemu esmu redzeejis 4 reizes. sen atpakalj taadu raadiija miktotiikla taa briizha cto kaa saveejo, tad sharps, tad Jurijs [kursh tagad Hanzaa straadaa] un veel viens.
neviens no peedejiem 3 nespeeja izskaidrot, kaa darbojas analogaa dalja, un pastaastiit, kaapeec no 3 opampiem izveidots istrumentaljnika slegums, kuram viena ieeja iezemeeta  ::

----------


## JDat

Oo jē. Te ir īstā vieta šitādām diskusījām.

Bonusā Video pa (bez)tēmu.  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuLxMDgGS4I

EDIT: Kas tas par testeri? Var iedot linku vai shēmu? Vai vismas googles atslēgvārdus. Tīri sporta pēc.

----------


## kaspich

> Oo jē. Te ir īstā vieta šitādām diskusījām.
> 
> Bonusā Video pa (bez)tēmu. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuLxMDgGS4I


 jdat, bez obid, bet te uzreiz var redzeet Tavu poziiciju uznjeemumaa :P
ir skaidrs, ka neesi pat brigadir bijis  ::  citaadi njirga nenaaktu  :: 

par testeri - paprasi sharpam. vinjsh staastija, ka sheemu atstat man nevarot, super slepens izstraadajums  :: 
no paareejiem to s^*%&*&^(* nenjeemu - kuda. atvilknes nav miskaste  ::

----------


## JDat

Protams ka neesu brigadieris bijis. A kas man no tā. Agrāk biju jauns un dumš, tagad vairs neesmu jauns.   ::  Ne kad neesmu mācējis ar biznesu un naudas lietām nodarboties. Vienkārši cenšos darīt godīgi savu darbu un mācīties gan no savām, gan no citu kļūdām. Tas ir slikti?

hmm. superslepena shēma. Sharps vari kaut ko vairāk pastāstīt par to testeri? Pamata mani interesē, kas tas ir un ko mēra. Lai var saprast nafig jāmēra un kāds no tā visa labums.

----------


## sharps

> vieni meli peec otriem. un peec buutiibas - nekaa. kaa parasti. adresaacija nebija pieviesta, ferriiti.. 
> kaads tam sakars ar Tavu meloshanu, nepadariitu darbu? kaads? kaads sakars - uz Liepaaju vai Ceesiim [piemeram]? manupraat - nekaads. 
> cik saprotu, mikrotikaa vairs nestraadaa. zheel. taa varetu informeet vechus  tad kopiigi vareetu Tavas basnjas paklausiities..


 Nu un diez par ko gan tu vareetu informeet? Neko nozidziigu nekad neesmu dariijis.




> jaa, sheema bija ne tas labaakais shedevrs. arii to, ka taa nav/nebija mana izstraadne, Tu zini/zinaaji. Tu tacu veel piedaavaji tajaas 3 nedeeljaas jaunu uztaisiit/uzprojekteet  un staastiji kaa mikrotiiklaa 2 gadus ar to dc/dc konvertoru straadaajot - esot milzu pieredze  tikai palaist nespeeji..


 No kurienes tu shitaadu marazmu rauj? Nebiju tev soliijis triis nedeeljaas jaunu uzprojekteet. Taa kaa nefleitee te. Sho sarunu ljoti labi atceros, ka tu pats it kaa veeleejies uznjemties softa rakstiishanu un PCB atstaat man. Visu pirms to gatavo PCB fignju nogruudaat man, lai dazhaas dienaas uzcepu. Kad uzcepu, tad luk izraadiijaas ka vispaar sheema tur nekorekti straadaa. Naacaas celinjus graiziit un paarlodeet visu, lai kaut cik tas viss straadaatu.




> Maartinj, un Tu pats ljoti labi zini, kaapeec vnk pa muti nedabuuji. bet, tas nenozimee, ka vari taadas leitas izmantot ljaunpraatiigi.


 Ak tu morda.... tu buutu bijis tas lielais deveejs?!?!?!   ::   nesmiidini  ::  skaties beigaas ka nesanaak veel tiesu darbi par draudeeshanu un par apmeloshanu.  ::  Taa kaa piever savu mazo paakstiiti.




> un veel. ja pie kaada ierodaas cilveeks/izstraadaataajs un kaa savu izstraadni raada tiikla testeriiti, kas sastaav no atmeliisha un 4kaarteeja opampa - suutiet nah nedomaajot 
> es sho sheemu esmu redzeejis 4 reizes. sen atpakalj taadu raadiija miktotiikla taa briizha cto kaa saveejo, tad sharps, tad Jurijs [kursh tagad Hanzaa straadaa] un veel viens.
> neviens no peedejiem 3 nespeeja izskaidrot, kaa darbojas analogaa dalja, un pastaastiit, kaapeec no 3 opampiem izveidots istrumentaljnika slegums, kuram viena ieeja iezemeeta


 Cik zinu taa sheema mikrotiiklaa netika radiita un es pie vinjas nestraadaaju. Vinja jau bija straadaajosha veel ilgi pirms es vispaar saaku MT straadaat. Vinja tik tieshaam tika radita hanza elektronika. Programmeeja arii hanza. Jaa un ja kas tas bija POE ar tiikla testera funkcija, ja tev ko izsaka sho burtu kombnaacja. Jaa un buuveets nebija uz atmeli cik atceros.

----------


## sharps

> Oo jē. Te ir īstā vieta šitādām diskusījām.
> 
> Bonusā Video pa (bez)tēmu. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuLxMDgGS4I
> 
> 
>  jdat, bez obid, bet te uzreiz var redzeet Tavu poziiciju uznjeemumaa :P
> ir skaidrs, ka neesi pat brigadir bijis  citaadi njirga nenaaktu 
> 
> ...


 Nu chaliit lej gan tu marazmu  ::  domaa pirms ko tik absurdu saki.
par to UPSi runaajot. Tika palaistas vairaakas straadaajoshas versijas. Tika pat uzrazhots. Taalaak vinja likteni nezinu.

PS
jaa un ja kas man jau paaris gadus bija nojausma ka esi zem shii nika. Runas un marazma dziishanas stils nav mainiijies gadiem  ::

----------


## kaspich

neteesahu savu laiku kaut ko oponeejot. briidinu visus, kurus tas interesee - nekaadas dariishanas nekaartot ar sho subjektu. patalogjisks melis.
jaa, ja veelies, suudzi mani tiesaa  :: 

sharp, man tikai 1 [VIENS] jautaajums. kaa gan Tu zini, par kuru tiikla testeri ir runa? ja vien ir taa, ka darba intervijaa nesi un raadiji kaa savu garadrbu? 
jo es nekad neesmu straadaajis mt, hanzaa, mes nekad neesam apspriedushi so kantoru produkciju..

----------


## sharps

> hmm. superslepena shēma. Sharps vari kaut ko vairāk pastāstīt par to testeri? Pamata mani interesē, kas tas ir un ko mēra. Lai var saprast nafig jāmēra un kāds no tā visa labums.


 Es jau vairs iisti to sheemu neatceros. Laikam MSP430 visu procesu vadiija ar iebuuveetiem komparatoriem. Tika Vadiita kautkaada LM... PWM mikrene. Saakumaa iesprauzhot ieksh taa POE kabeli tika notesteets vai baroshanas liinijaas nav iisais un ja viss ok, tad dota baroshana pa kabeli. Ideja bija diezgan elementaara. Jaa un ja kas POE - power over ethernet.

----------


## sharps

> neteesahu savu laiku kaut ko oponeejot. briidinu visus, kurus tas interesee - nekaadas dariishanas nekaartot ar sho subjektu. patalogjisks melis.
> jaa, ja veelies, suudzi mani tiesaa


 par shiem vaardiem tev var naakties atbildeet. aizsuutiishu pie tevis savu juristu, tad tev vairs negribeesies virinaat savu paaksti.




> sharp, man tikai 1 [VIENS] jautaajums. kaa gan Tu zini, par kuru tiikla testeri ir runa? ja vien ir taa, ka darba intervijaa nesi un raadiji kaa savu garadrbu? 
> jo es nekad neesmu straadaajis mt, hanzaa, mes nekad neesam apspriedushi so kantoru produkciju..


 TU B...DJ piever paaksti. Kaadaa darba intervijaa esmu ko taadu raadiijis? Sveshus darinaajumus nekad nevienam neesmu raadiijis. Taa kaa no juridiskaas puses esmu tiirs. Kaa arii straadaaju ar tiem kuri ir speejiigi noformeet normaalus liigumus. IIsteniibaa dereeja toreiz darba inspekciju pie tevis aizsuutiit.
To pashu jautaajumu varu uzdot tev kaa gan tu zini par shaadu tiikla testeri iipashi uz Atmelja (jo reaali bija cits kontrolieris) un pavisam citaadaaks risinaajums. Pats savos melos sapinies.

PS kas ir patiesiiba iekoda acii ka negribi padiskuteet par sho teemu?

----------


## kaspich

oi, paskat, kaa  ::  jaa, pirmais iespaids ir maaniigs  ::  nenoveerteeju Tevi, atziistu!
skumjakais, ka es jau liidz peedejam briidim Tev uzticeejos, man i ne praataa nenaaca. bet ok, ko mees te par veciem suudiem..
paskat, shodien pat ar vienu alkoholikji, kursh kaarteejo reizi pazudis, jaaciinaas.. arri - avansu panjeema, bet.. turpinaajums smigaa..  :: 

p.s. protams, ka 'no juridiskaas puses' esi tiirs, jo suudzejies, ka MT darba liiguma ir punkts, kas aizliedz veikt papildus darbus. protams, taapeec liiguma nebija. panjeemi avansus, un es taalak visu pabeidzu..  ::  
adresi Tavam juristam pateikt?  ::

----------


## sharps

Tu galiigi galvu esi saspiedis? Nekaadus avansus neesmu panjeemis. Pat devushi neesat tik vien kaa sasoliijaat zelta kalnus. Laimiigs esmu ka no jums notinos. Kaadeelj tad kluseeji peec taas peedeejaas tikshanaas reizes?  Tagad gudri vari d...t ja?

Kaa tad tur ar to tiikla kontrolieri bija ko? Vienu briidi tu saki ka es esmu teicis "tas ir baigais firmas nosleepums", bet peec laicinja jau muldi ka esmu intervijaa raadiijis. Sapinies tu pats savaas samazgaas.

----------


## kaspich

> Tu galiigi galvu esi saspiedis? Nekaadus avansus neesmu panjeemis. Pat devushi neesat tik vien kaa sasoliijaat zelta kalnus. Laimiigs esmu ka no jums notinos. Kaadeelj tad kluseeji peec taas peedeejaas tikshanaas reizes?  Tagad gudri vari d...t ja?
> 
> Kaa tad tur ar to tiikla kontrolieri bija ko? Vienu briidi tu saki ka es esmu teicis "tas ir baigais firmas nosleepums", bet peec laicinja jau muldi ka esmu intervijaa raadiijis. Sapinies tu pats savaas samazgaas.


 ko man bija teikt? ko? Maartinj - nav labi taa melot? nav labi taa dariit? ai, kaa Tu taa? nee, es vnk biju autaa, izdariiju secinaajumus.
par to testeri - intervijaa raadiiji sheemu kaa saveejo, mees veel paarrunajaam. kopiju man neatstaaji, jo esot aizliegums, ietverts darba liigumaa ar MT. nu, es tak zinu/atceros, kaa bija. kam Tu te tagad turpini melot? paarejiem useriem? ok..

cilveek, manaa, manu pazinju lokaa Tu esi blacklistaa. punkts. buutu pievaldiijis muti, otra puspasaule neuzzinaatu.

----------


## sharps

Kasparinj! Neuzraadi nenotikushas lietas. Tu pat darba intervijaa nepiedaliijies. Taa notika riigaa. Iepazinaamies tikai salaspilii. Interveeja mani cik atceros juusu jurists un tas otrs graamatvediibas spechuks laikam (neatceros jau vairs vaardu uz sitiena). Fantasts.

Jaa kas bija tas otrs kex, kas tagad hansa elektronika straadaa - Jurijs? Kaadeelj tad uzreiz piemineeji hansaelektronika? Ai ai ai sapinies savos melos. Es ne pushpleesta vaarda nemineeju par hansu liidz briidim kad tu saaki spiideet par tiikla testeri. Gadiijumaa pats neteici ka reiz uz interviju biji ieksh MT? Kur mans koleegjis tevi toreiz interveeja un tur tu arii to shemochku redzeeji. Kuras izskaidroshanaa skaisti aplauzies. Ko a kaa tad tur ir. Melot nav labi kasparinj.

Ieteiktu ar shito kasparinju fantastu nesieties. Sasoliis nez ko un kaadu ideju veel nochieps. Liidziigi kaa gribeeja izvilinaat shinii pashaa forumaa tikai citaa topikaa.  ::

----------


## JDat

Par kādu idejas izvilināšanu tu runā? Interesanti... Kur tas topiks, gribu palasīt.

----------


## sharps

> Par kādu idejas izvilināšanu tu runā? Interesanti... Kur tas topiks, gribu palasīt.


 viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5401
pashaa apakshaa gandriiz. vienu briidi tik uzstaajiigi to dariija. jaa un kaut kur pa vidu ar.
ar shiim lietaam es meedzu buut ljoti uzmaniigs. veel jo iipashaak, ja sheemas nepieder man. nav man nepiecieshamas nepatikshanas.

----------


## kaspich

> Kasparinj! Neuzraadi nenotikushas lietas. Tu pat darba intervijaa nepiedaliijies. Taa notika riigaa. Iepazinaamies tikai salaspilii. Interveeja mani cik atceros juusu jurists un tas otrs graamatvediibas spechuks laikam (neatceros jau vairs vaardu uz sitiena). Fantasts.
> 
> Jaa kas bija tas otrs kex, kas tagad hansa elektronika straadaa - Jurijs? Kaadeelj tad uzreiz piemineeji hansaelektronika? Ai ai ai sapinies savos melos. Es ne pushpleesta vaarda nemineeju par hansu liidz briidim kad tu saaki spiideet par tiikla testeri. Gadiijumaa pats neteici ka reiz uz interviju biji ieksh MT? Kur mans koleegjis tevi toreiz interveeja un tur tu arii to shemochku redzeeji. Kuras izskaidroshanaa skaisti aplauzies. Ko a kaa tad tur ir. Melot nav labi kasparinj.
> 
> Ieteiktu ar shito kasparinju fantastu nesieties. Sasoliis nez ko un kaadu ideju veel nochieps. Liidziigi kaa gribeeja izvilinaat shinii pashaa forumaa tikai citaa topikaa.


 
par idejas nochiepashanu vissmiekliigaakais  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  yesssssssssssss
paareejais - shiza. pilniiga.. nu, ar mani te vesela chupa useru ir saseejushies. ja kaadam kaadas pretenzijas - vilkam  :: 

p.s. jurijs arii kaadreiz starteeja, taapeec piemineeju. un bija 3., kas to sheeminju raadiija. un obves bija 4opampi, nevis PWM  :: 
p.p.s. citos apstaakljos varetu piedraudet kaajas ielauzt, bet.. cilveek, Tavas probleemas nekaadi neljauj buut par meeslu. es pie taam neesmu vainiigs.

----------


## kaspich

> Par kādu idejas izvilināšanu tu runā? Interesanti... Kur tas topiks, gribu palasīt.
> 
> 
>  viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5401
> pashaa apakshaa gandriiz. vienu briidi tik uzstaajiigi to dariija. jaa un kaut kur pa vidu ar.
> ar shiim lietaam es meedzu buut ljoti uzmaniigs. veel jo iipashaak, ja sheemas nepieder man. nav man nepiecieshamas nepatikshanas.


 
ko?????????????????????? izvilinaat, kaa referenci piesleegt??????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
yesssssssssssssssssssssssss
jaa, es to tieshaam meegjinaaju dariit!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Nu varbūt, ja jūs viens otru bijāt atšifrējuši, var būt ne, te neko nepierādīs. Katrs no jums teiks savu. Kas būtu ja es nevis kaspich paprasītu shēmu?

----------


## sharps

par idejas nochiepashanu vissmiekliigaakais  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  yesssssssssssss
paareejais - shiza. pilniiga.. nu, ar mani te vesela chupa useru ir saseejushies. ja kaadam kaadas pretenzijas - vilkam  :: 

p.s. jurijs arii kaadreiz starteeja, taapeec piemineeju. un bija 3., kas to sheeminju raadiija. un obves bija 4opampi, nevis PWM  :: 
p.p.s. citos apstaakljos varetu piedraudet kaajas ielauzt, bet.. cilveek, Tavas probleemas nekaadi neljauj buut par meeslu. es pie taam neesmu vainiigs.[/quote]


njaa ja cilveecinjam ar atminju suudiigi, tad shii "diskusija" vienkaarshi zaudee jeegu.

----------


## sharps

> Nu varbūt, ja jūs viens otru bijāt atšifrējuši, var būt ne, te neko nepierādīs. Katrs no jums teiks savu. Kas būtu ja es nevis kaspich paprasītu shēmu?


 nu parasti jau neprasa tik vienkaarshiem jautaajumiem pilnu devaisa sheemu.  ::

----------


## JDat

Es neesmu parasts.  ::  Itkā ari gribu redzēt shēmu, bet ja jau copyright, tad palikšu gribot.

----------


## sharps

> Es neesmu parasts.  Itkā ari gribu redzēt shēmu, bet ja jau copyright, tad palikšu gribot.


 ticu  ::  mees vienmeer gribam redzeet kas laaciitim veederaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

es ljoti atvainojos, bet, manupraat, ir iipashi apdaavinaatam jaabuut, lai iedomaatos, ka taadaas prastaas, tehniski nekorektaas sheemaas ir kaada pievienota veertiiba, kur nu veel kas taads, ko sleept..
da atrauj korpusu valjaa, ziimulis rokaa, peec 5min ir sheema.. KO TUR SLEEPT?
vienu mcu?
4 opampus? impulsniecinju barotaaju tipveida sleegumaa?  ::   ::   :: 
tas ir cirks..

----------


## sharps

> es ljoti atvainojos, bet, manupraat, ir iipashi apdaavinaatam jaabuut, lai iedomaatos, ka taadaas prastaas, tehniski nekorektaas sheemaas ir kaada pievienota veertiiba, kur nu veel kas taads, ko sleept..
> da atrauj korpusu valjaa, ziimulis rokaa, peec 5min ir sheema.. KO TUR SLEEPT?
> vienu mcu?
> 4 opampus? impulsniecinju barotaaju tipveida sleegumaa?   
> tas ir cirks..


 

Atkaartoju iipashi apdaavinaatam cilveekam. Tanii sheemaa nebija atsevishkji izdaliitu OPampu. Tur tie bija iebuuveeti ieksh MCU, kaa arii LM... PWMs. Aciimredzot tu runaa par citu sheeminju. Kaa arii atgaadinu sveshas sheemas aarpusee nedodu iipashi ja ir firmas birka virsuu. Varbuut arii to tu atceries.  :: 
Vot var buut duraks uz pasaules ja var draudeet kaajas pat lauzt. Buusi tas lauzeejs. Cheburashka tu.  ::   ::   ::  Kam tu meegjini draudeet?

----------


## ddff

Kungi,

Ja atljuts paust manu necilo viedokli, shai diskusijai truukst smalkuma... Izklausaas vairaak peec gatera skaidainju retorikas pie tuksha 2l iepakojuma "Vanaga stiprais 7%" 
Mees te tomeer esam labi izgliitoti un bezgala taktiski dzentlmenji ar labaam maniereem, varbuut liksim taas lietaa komunikaacijai ar saviem laikabiedriem?
Esmu gatavs sadereet, ka lasiitaali atziniigi noveertees shaadu labas gribas izpausmi.
Tas ir liels upuris, es saprotu- bet varbuut tomeer?

ddff

----------


## sharps

> Kungi,
> 
> Ja atljuts paust manu necilo viedokli, shai diskusijai truukst smalkuma... Izklausaas vairaak peec gatera skaidainju retorikas pie tuksha 2l iepakojuma "Vanaga stiprais 7%" 
> Mees te tomeer esam labi izgliitoti un bezgala taktiski dzentlmenji ar labaam maniereem, varbuut liksim taas lietaa komunikaacijai ar saviem laikabiedriem?
> Esmu gatavs sadereet, ka lasiitaali atziniigi noveertees shaadu labas gribas izpausmi.
> Tas ir liels upuris, es saprotu- bet varbuut tomeer?
> 
> ddff


 Piekriitu tev. Neesam mees miilji viens otram, bet ko padariisi.  ::  Te pat iisti nav diskusijas. Par ko lai te veel padiskuteetu?
Es gan seezhu pie kaa stipraaka un zoliidaaka  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Ieteiktu ar shito kasparinju fantastu nesieties. Sasoliis nez ko un kaadu ideju veel nochieps. Liidziigi kaa gribeeja izvilinaat shinii pashaa forumaa tikai citaa topikaa.


 Atļaušos oponēt.
Pie kaspicha esmu strādajis 1,5 gadus. Protams, ir bijušas priekšnieka - darbinieka domstarpības un konfliktiņi, bet tie pārsvarā ir bijuši manu lažu/neizdarības dēļ. Nekad nav bijušas problēmas ar apmaksām, brīvdienām vai vienkārši dažādu lietu cilvēcīgu sarunāšanu. Tādēļ - lai kādas ir bijušas pagātnes problēmas, sharpa teiktajam nevaru piekrist.

----------


## RobinDAB

> par shiem vaardiem tev var naakties atbildeet. aizsuutiishu pie tevis savu juristu, tad tev vairs negribeesies virinaat savu paaksti.


 


> IIsteniibaa dereeja toreiz darba inspekciju pie tevis aizsuutiit.


 Un kamēr 2 letiņi ir aizņemti ar uzsūtīšanu viens otram VDI, VID, KNAB uc. 21 gadsimta reketa struktūras un cīnīšanos ar šo procesu izraisītajām sekām, tikmēr Sergejs Vladimirovičs un Icaks Rabinovičs mierīgi strādā, bīda projektus un kāš piķi. 

Dažiem vienkārši tāda natūra. 
Nothing special. Un nekā personīga...
Pamēģināšu ieskatīties nākotnē - darbu specialitātē atrast kļūst arvien grūtāk (jo labas ziņas ātri izplatās šajā pietiekami mazaja un noslēgtajā sabiedrībā), noturēties ilgāk par parbaudes laiku - praktiski neiespējami...

----------


## kaspich

manupraat, shaadi manevri ir meesliiguma augstaakaa pakaape.
jo vienoshanaas personiigaa kaartiibaa ir abpuseeja [pat neatkariigi no taa, kursh ieteica, nedriiksteja savaadaak, u.t.t.].
peec tam vienai no puseem ko taadu izpildiit - draudet ar darba inspekciju, VID.. un tas veel pie nosaciijuma - nebija jau taa: darbu izdariju, naudu nesamaksaaja. nee, vnk taapeec, ka atljaujaas pateikt - darbu neizdariija..
piedevaam, nodoklju nomaksa ir abu pushu jautaajums.es, piemeram, to varu samaksu uzskatiit kaa autoratliidziibu [taads scenaarijs ir paredzeets likumdoshanaa] - tad soc iemaksu un IIN nomaksa ir darba njeemeeja paarzinjaa  ::  
shii manaa karjera ir 2. reize, kad ir shaads scenaarijs. pirmaa bija, kad peec  koncerta taa organizeetajiem nebija naudas, ko samaksaat par apriikojuma iiri un tehnisko managementu. saaku [soliidi] prasiit naudu, a tur piedaavaaja VID..  ::

----------


## ddff

> peec  koncerta taa organizeetajiem nebija naudas, ko samaksaat par apriikojuma iiri un tehnisko managementu. saaku [soliidi] prasiit naudu, a tur piedaavaaja VID..


 Kaspich, Tu esi neglaabjams romantikjis :]
Naudu peec koncerta? Kaadaa veidaa? Tur tak knapi bileshu kasiereem un apsardzei pietiek, un tie ir tuvaak staavoshi kasei, liidz ar ko savu dabuu. Ja naudas nav pirms koncerta, tad nav ko tur. Tas ir organizatora risks un atbildiiba, ne tehniskaas kompaanijas- taa savu darbu izdara neatkariigi no apmekleejuma un organizatora finansu vingrojumiem.

ddff

----------


## sharps

> Un kamēr 2 letiņi ir aizņemti ar uzsūtīšanu viens otram VDI, VID, KNAB uc. 21 gadsimta reketa struktūras un cīnīšanos ar šo procesu izraisītajām sekām, tikmēr Sergejs Vladimirovičs un Icaks Rabinovičs mierīgi strādā, bīda projektus un kāš piķi.


 Te nu es tev pilniigi piekriitu. Praksee esmu redzeejis kaa Rabinovichi viens otru stutee, ievelk uznjemumu valdees savus radiniekus. Sadarbojas pamataa ar saveejiem, ja buus iespeeja izveeleeties starp diviem piedaavaajumiem gandriiz 100% izveeleesies saveejo cilveeku. Jo vinji ir savaa starpaa ir kaa liela gjimene. Turpretiim mees letinji viens otru veel grauziisim.

----------


## kaspich

> Un kamēr 2 letiņi ir aizņemti ar uzsūtīšanu viens otram VDI, VID, KNAB uc. 21 gadsimta reketa struktūras un cīnīšanos ar šo procesu izraisītajām sekām, tikmēr Sergejs Vladimirovičs un Icaks Rabinovičs mierīgi strādā, bīda projektus un kāš piķi. 
> 
> 
>  Te nu es tev pilniigi piekriitu. Praksee esmu redzeejis kaa Rabinovichi viens otru stutee, ievelk uznjemumu valdees savus radiniekus. Sadarbojas pamataa ar saveejiem, ja buus iespeeja izveeleeties starp diviem piedaavaajumiem gandriiz 100% izveeleesies saveejo cilveeku. Jo vinji ir savaa starpaa ir kaa liela gjimene. Turpretiim mees letinji viens otru veel grauziisim.


 Rabinovichi nestutee pilniigus meeslus, kas nav padarijushi darbus, uzmet un pazuud, un peec tam veel draud ar VID  ::  Tu akut ko peec buutiibas nefiltree  ::

----------


## sharps

> Rabinovichi nestutee pilniigus meeslus, kas nav padarijushi darbus, uzmet un pazuud, un peec tam veel draud ar VID  Tu akut ko peec buutiibas nefiltree


 Atkal kashkjis uznaaca?!?!  :: 
Darba liigums bija? Vismaz par gabaldarbu? Bija vai nebija? Pats tu taas fignjas plates pievaaci un klusums. Man nu nekaadaa meeraa nebija veelmes ar juusu kantori vairs kontakteeties.

PS
Pietiekami liidziigi ir redzeeti. Viens otrs pat saviem darbiniekiem algas nemaksaa meeneshiem ar visu darba liigumu. Beigaas izraadaas iebraucis seshciparu lielos paraados. Taa vietaa, lai ieguldiitu liidzekljus tur kur tie nestu labu peljnju, njem un trallina liidzekljus alkashos.

----------


## kaspich

> iesaku nicku nomainiit uz 'stulbeniic' 
> 
> 
>  Saglabāts vēsturei...


 Jaani, es Tev ieteiktu nevis karaliiti teelot, bet:
njemt graamatinju rokaa, saakt lasiit par RMS, crest factor, peak power, lai vari cilveekam izskaidrot.
es jau nerunaaju par globaalu fail/kaunu, ka Tu, gadiem straadaadams it kaa apskanjoshanas industrijas serviceeshanaa, shaadas pamatlietas nezini  :: 

p.s. jaa, ar humoru izjuutu arii Tev ir.. zaraa.

----------


## defs

zzz pats prasās pēc bāna. Pieņemsim,ka man 11 gadi,mācos 4 klasē un daudz ko nezinu.Brīvajā laikā ieslēdzu lodāmuru un kaut ko lodēju.zzz neviens nav devis tiesības otru pazemot! Neseko nekādi padomi-tā vai tā vajadzētu...tikai lamas   ::  
Tā ka rekomendēju šim cilvēkam iepazīties ar foruma noteikumiem. Forums ir publisks,man ir tiesības izteikt savu viedokli,kaut arī tas ir nepareizs un nesaskan ar vispārpieņemtajiem uzskatiem.Man ir cita galva un nav jādomā tieši tāpat kā zzz.

----------


## Vikings

Piekrītu zzz. Defs, Tavi posti brīvās enerģijas tēmā tiešām neizceļas ar īpašu tehnisko vērtību. Zem tiem nav praktiska pamatojuma.

----------


## defs

> Piekrītu zzz. Defs, Tavi posti brīvās enerģijas tēmā tiešām neizceļas ar īpašu tehnisko vērtību. Zem tiem nav praktiska pamatojuma.


 Vērtība nav tāpēc,ka nerakstu detaļas. To haļavu var uztvert divejādi-tāpēc nav vērts lielīties.zzz pats nerubī fišku,tāpēc lamājas.Es varētu dabā nodemonstrēt savu haļavu,bet negribu.Ja visi sāks to darīt,tad valstī sāktos ekonomisks sabrukums,jo enerģiju neviens nepirktu,bet dzīvotu ar haļavu.Rezultātā augtu citi nodokļi utt.
 Manā gadijumā,lai sasniegtu vairākus simtus w būtu šis,tas vēl jāiegādājas,lai pabeigtu projektu,bet tas tik un tā būtu lētāk kā saules baterijas.
 Vienīgā lieta,ar kuru var dalīties,ir antena.Manā gadijumā 40 m izolēts kapara vads,kas ražo spriegumu ap 35V /negaisa laikā pat vairāk/. To uzlādējam kondensātorā,tālāk akumulatorā.Tas nav mans izgudrojums,tepat shēmas biju salicis.Teorētiski pagarinot antenas pieaugtu jauda.

----------


## Vikings

Bet tad strādā klusi savā garažā un priecājies par savu "brīvo" enerģiju. Savādāk šobrīd Tu pastāsti, ka, redz, Tev kaut kas strādā, tas strādā pret fizikas likumiem, bet kopējo shēmu ne pa kam nerādīsi, jo redz, baidies no ekonomikas sabrukuma un naftinieku pretspara. Tāpēc arī visiem ir visas teisības apšaubīt Tava "izgudrojuma" funkcionēšanu un darbību pretēji fizikas likumiem. Tādēļ labāk vai nu publicē smaklu konstrukciju ar mērījumiem un darbības aprakstu, lai citi var saprast par ko vispār tiek runāts, vai arī priecājies par savu "izgudrojumu" un netēlo enerģētikas krīzes novērsēju. Tici man, no malas tas ir smieklīgi.

----------


## defs

> Bet tad strādā klusi savā garažā un priecājies par savu "brīvo" enerģiju. Savādāk šobrīd Tu pastāsti, ka, redz, Tev kaut kas strādā, tas strādā pret fizikas likumiem, bet kopējo shēmu ne pa kam nerādīsi, jo redz, baidies no ekonomikas sabrukuma un naftinieku pretspara. Tāpēc arī visiem ir visas teisības apšaubīt Tava "izgudrojuma" funkcionēšanu un darbību pretēji fizikas likumiem. Tādēļ labāk vai nu publicē smaklu konstrukciju ar mērījumiem un darbības aprakstu, lai citi var saprast par ko vispār tiek runāts, vai arī priecājies par savu "izgudrojumu" un netēlo enerģētikas krīzes novērsēju. Tici man, no malas tas ir smieklīgi.


  Ok,sarunāts.Rādišu tikai to,ko var rādīt,kas strādā,kas nav jāslēpj. Pārējais lai paliek garāžā  ::  
Tā kā droši varam dzēst to tēmu ārā  ::  /man gan nekas tur nebija pret fizikas likumiem,bet lai nu paliek.../

----------


## zzz

Ha, apbizhotaa princese atkal.


>To haļavu var uztvert divejādi-tāpēc nav vērts lielīties.

Nav veerts lieliities, tachu defs tik un taa censhas lieliities? Uraa, haljavaa, 4 vatiiii, nekaa neteikshu pirms patenta utt?

>Neseko nekādi padomi-tā vai tā vajadzētu...tikai lamas  ::  

Gribi padomus, okei.

1. Ja nevari vai negribi runaat par savu drazinju tehnisko pusi - nemuldi vispaar. Izpildi, jopcik pats savus vaardus: nav veerts lieliities, sho teemu var sleegt ciet  un turpmaak neposteeshu.

2. Iemaacies aabeciiti, pirms taisiit pontus un zinaatni censties apgaazt. Un konkreeti tu esi pilniigs duraks mainjstraavas kjeedees. Maajas uzdevums - ja jau pats ieposteeji to muljkjiigo sheemeli, kas pa taviem murgiem "Oma likumu apgaazh", tad izskaidro taas funkcioneeshanu no parastaas konservatiivi neezoteeriskaas elektronikas viedoklja (ja nejeedz - maacies, kameer beidzot to izproti, un tikai tad muldi).  Kaa arii garanteeju, ka tavas naakotnes aakstiibas ar mainjstraavas gjeneratoru tev nekaadu mistisko haljavu nedos.

3. Njemot veeraa tavu analfabeetismu elementaaraas lietaas, tava 4 vatii zajava tiek uzskatiita par muldeeshanu. Uzticiiba tavaam speejaam veikt korektus meeriijumus ir nulle. Bez tam no sapraatiigu izmeeru antenas tu nekaadus chetrus vatus nedabuusi, atskaitot ja tu vinju pavilksi sem augstsprieguma elektropaarvades liinijas. Tikai taadaa gadiijumaa taa nav haljava, bet neliels elektroenergjijas zagshanas veids.

----------


## JDat

Ir bijis vis kaut kas.

zzz BANs? Ir gan par, ir gan pret.
Jā, zzz izteiksmes veids ir tāds, nu hmmm.... Katrs pats redz un saprot pa savam.
Bet ir jautājums: kāpēc? Katram, kurams skaidrs ka nav ne mūžigo dzinēju, ne haļavnās enerģijas, saprot, kāpēc zzz oponē. Pie tam sevišķi cieti, lai aizķeras mūžīgo dzinēju būvētāju prātos.

----------


## a_masiks

piekrītu - zzz runā drēbi
piekrītu - zzz  pārāk skarbi runā
nepiekrītu ka  zzz  būtu pelnījis banānu. drīzāk varētu palūgt jamo iespringt un izskaidrot defa kļūdas, ja savukārt defs detalizēti aprakstīs ko viņš tur ir sabrūvējis un kas viņaprāt viņam ir sanācis.

----------


## zzz

defam jau ir maajas uzdevums - lai shis iemaacaas mainjstraavas kjeezhu teorijas pamatus un izskaidro shaa pasha ieposteetaas sheemeles " kas apgaazh Oma likumu"  funkcioneeshanu un kaapeec taa neko neapgaazh.

Es to vareetu izdariit shaa vietaa, tachu tad shis neko neiemaaciisies un atkal postees naakamaas "ezoteeriskaas" drazas, ko buus pa interneta miskasteem sagraabstiijis.

Taapeec buutu jaapiespiezh defu maaciities. 2000 posti chalim, a sajeegas mazaak kaa vidusskolas kursaa.

----------


## defs

zzz,nekā personiga,bet Tu tiešām proti tikai lamāties. Es jau Vikingam apsolīju,ka nepostēšu neko,kas neiet.Ar to beidzam.Kāpec Tev jānervozē,ka viens duraks /es/ kaut ko muld? nelasi un netērē savu dārgo laiku! Es nopietni saku-to lietu es nepostēšu un punkts.Esmu sakaitinājis vienu zinātnieku,ārprāc!Kas man iet-tas man iet un paliks manā garāzā.Kas neiet-tas neiet. Ko vēl ???

----------


## zzz

::   ::   ::  

defam taa beigshana un neposteeshana jau kaadu piekto reizi peec kaartas.  Humoreska pa velti.

Abet mainjstraavas kjeezhu teoriju pamaacies gan, un "Oma likuma apgaazshanas" sheemeli izproti. 

Citaadi, kaa muljkjis esi, taa arii paliksi.

Un veel : muuljkjis ir nevis tas, kursh nezin, bet tas, kursh negrib maaciities. Uz tevi un Oma likumu par 100 punktiem attiecas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> defam taa beigshana un neposteeshana jau kaadu piekto reizi peec kaartas.  Humoreska pa velti.
> 
> Abet mainjstraavas kjeezhu teoriju pamaacies gan, un "Oma likuma apgaazshanas" sheemeli izproti. 
> 
> Citaadi, kaa muljkjis esi, taa arii paliksi.
> 
> Un veel : muuljkjis ir nevis tas, kursh nezin, bet tas, kursh negrib maaciities. Uz tevi un Oma likumu par 100 punktiem attiecas.


 Prātīga doma. Es gan teiktu ka, muuljkjis ir nevis tas, kursh nedzird, bet tas, kursh negrib klausīties.

----------


## arnis

ko tu kopee citu domas, pasham savu nemaz nav ?

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko tu kopee citu domas, pasham savu nemaz nav ?


 Nē, viekārši cenšos rakstīt jūsu vardiem, jūsu valodā, jo savādāk jūs laikam nesaprotat.

A, Jūs Arņa kungs, varētu sākt mācīties lodēt un provēt uztaisīt savu DAC lai būtu ar ko salīdzināt mūsu salodēto DAC.
Slabo.... .??? Vai vairāk par gudru spriedelēšanu Jūs tikt nemākat.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jankus

> ko tu kopee citu domas, pasham savu nemaz nav ?
> 
> 
>  Nē, viekārši cenšos rakstīt jūsu vardiem, jūsu valodā, jo savādāk jūs laikam nesaprotat.
> 
> A, Jūs Arņa kungs, varētu sākt mācīties lodēt un provēt uztaisīt savu DAC lai būtu ar ko salīdzināt mūsu salodēto DAC.
> Slabo.... .??? Vai vairāk par gudru spriedelēšanu Jūs tikt nemākat.


 
Hmz, a kāpēc Tu domā, ka Arnis ir specializējies tieši uz DACiem?   ::

----------


## arnis

Jūs, Ginta kungs, varētu sākt mācīties lasīt latviešu valodā, lai saprastu, KO es rakstīju jeb prasīju blakus tēmā. 
Vēlējāties pirkt kādu elfas useru cienīgu komplektu - es piedāvāju. Tā vietā , lai painteresētos, kas komplektā ietilptu, sākāt bārstīt noteikumus par DAC-iem. 
Kādu attieksmi ,mērīšanu, klausīšanos, *interesi*  Jūs sagaidiet no cilvēkiem, ja pats tādu nerādāt, un neradat [ arī ] ? 
Tad ,kad Jūs no saviem tekstiem aizvāksiet savu snobisko attieksmi, tad arī tauta pavilksies.... Jums nav man tagad kārtējo reizi jānorāda, ka es dzīvē neesmu neko sasniedzis, neko neesmu dzirdējis, vai ka man jāiet lasīt tomāti. Jums prātīgāk būtu izdarīt secinājumus ...
Ā - un ja Jums nerādās Internet Explorerī manas garumzīmes, tad tās var nomainīt- VIEW- Encoding- un Cyrillic Windows mainam uz Unicode [ UTF-8 ] :P

----------


## JDat

kuras reliģijas Dievs atbalsta Jack Daniels lietošanu?  ::

----------


## apaļi kāpostu tīteņi

bet mana kāpostu zupa ir visgaršīgākā, un vēl es māku karatē.

----------


## JDat

> bet mana kāpostu zupa ir visgaršīgākā, un vēl es māku karatē.


 Jēēē!

----------


## Jack Daniels

> kuras reliģijas Dievs atbalsta Jack Daniels lietošanu?


 AUDIOFILIJAS DIEVS, un spriežot pēc jūsu KASPARA foto kas pievienota pastiprinātāja testam, tad laikam arī ELEKTRONIĶU DIEVS   ::

----------


## JDat

hmm... interesanti interesanti... ņemšu vērā...

----------


## Vikings

Heh, bija tēma par fake detaļām, bet nevaru atast, lieku te.
It kā pa brīdim parādās stāsti par brīnumiem no Ormixa. Tad nu lūk. Iepirku SMD diodes LL4448. Salodēju shēmā. Shēma nestrādā un pie tam īsina barošanu. Sākot skatīties, kas ir pie vainas, vienīgais iespējamais vaininieks atklājās šīs diodes. Izlodēju, pamēru - viss OK, tikai diodes marķētas pretēji, tas ir, melnā svītra pie anoda. Ieskatos kārtīgāk - pie katoda arī svītra tikai knapi saskatāma, pelēka. Pavirinu vairāku ražotāju pdfus - visi kā viens vēsta, ka marķēts ir katods un tikai katods. Papētu citas lentās pakotās diodes - marķējums pretējā pusē, kas nozīmē, ka lentās tomēr gan šīs, gan citas diodes ir novietotas vienādi. Varianti - var būt samarķētas kļūdaini, var būt iedotas kaut kādas krievu vai cita nosaukuma diodes ar marķētu anodu. Vissāpīgākais tas, ka šīs lažas dēļ novila divi SMD izolētie sprieguma pārveidotāji, kopā uz 7Ls, kurus nevar tā vienkārši nopirkt. Pie tam, tagad visur, kur tās salodētas, tās jāgriež otrādi.
Nosūtīšu meilu arī Ormixam.

----------


## janisp

nu redz, taču uzminēju par klauna klonu. Kaspar, es Tevi neaiztieku, spamot te nesāku, sildītos vadus nepieminēju. Izskatās, ka tevi izmeta no krievu forumiem, tur razpaļcovščiku bez tevis pietiek? tā kā lec uz auguma puišeļiem, kur citur, nevis man.

----------


## bowers

> nu redz, taču uzminēju par klauna klonu. Kaspar, es Tevi neaiztieku, spamot te nesāku, sildītos vadus nepieminēju. Izskatās, ka tevi izmeta no krievu forumiem, tur razpaļcovščiku bez tevis pietiek? tā kā lec uz auguma puišeļiem, kur citur, nevis man.


 ja Arnis ielika manu rakstu par manu darbu, atljaavos sheit arii ierakstiit. taapeec to dirsaa liishanu vari veltiit man.
par RU forumiem - mani ne tikai nav izmetushi, bet vechi aktiivi testee manu softu un sniedz reportus.
atskjiriibaa no latvioeshu miizalaam. taadiem kaa Tu.

----------


## arnis

Redzi Jaani, kaa sanaak. Tavas neiedziljinaashanaas deelj , vai neveeleeshanaas iedziljinaaties deelj[ jo rakstu Tu nelasi ] sanaak iebraukt "mazliet" auzaas, jo es jau raksta pirmajaa rindinjaa 



> un divi labi cilveeki, bet vairaak jau Kaspich


 rakstiiju, kursh ir lielaakaa darba dariitaajs. Taakaa patiesiibaa jau Boweram ir taisniiba -- un kautkaadu cienju no tavas puses vinjsh tomeer ir pelniijis , pat ja tu to adreseeji man, naaksies tev pienjemt, ka taa paaradreseeta vinjam [ Kaspicham ] . 
Un vispaar --- buutu peedeejais laiks , Jaani, iemaaciities kaut elementaaras lietas elektronikaa un akustikaa, lai turpmaak nesanaaktu situaacijas kaa tagad, kad jaanoraada , ka tumbas ir kaartiigi riibinaatas, kautgan --- patiesiibaa probleema ir neatbilstosha elementu baazes izveele , ka vintage tehnika taada ir --- nee -- un domaaju lielaakaa dalja man piekritiis, ka ir arii godpraatiigi razhotaaji, kas taisa arii skanoshas kastes, pret kuraam cilveekiem NAV iebildumu ....  kad peekshnji no cilveeku slaveeshanas , kas taisa BW un tamliidziigos, peekshnji paarmeties pie cilveekiem, 



> kas izstrādā monitorus,arī JBL, Dunaudio Genkec,utt. taču saprot no akustikas un raksturlīknēm ne mazāk par Tevi un Arni, un par Delfinu atļaušos pieļaut, arī vairāk


 , kautgan taas ir divas pavisam atshkjiriigas pasaules sapratnee par to, kaa pareizai akustikai buutu jaaskan ... 
Par to RU un pirkstinjiem runaajot --- naaksies vien piekrist, turklaat man liekas mazliet diivaini, ka taadam audio darbonim maajaas/darbaa nav neviena pc un / vai mikrofona, lai pat intereses peec nepameegjinaatu softwari . Var jau lekties te forumaa, kasiities par neko, vai par vadiem, bet manupraat cilveeka buutiibu paraada vinja izdariitie labie darbi ... Tu saki, ka mees neuzrazhosim masveidaa pirktu skanju, bet --- vai tu esi uzrazhojis masveidaa pirktu vadu ? Nee ? bet vai taapeec mees tev braucam augumaa ? Varbuut taapat kaa tu izdomaasi aizliegt kaadam naakt pie tevis klausiities sisteemas, varbuut es nesuutiishu uz tavu veikalu ljauzhus kas grib iepirkt kaadu kodu, vai uzlodeet kaadu vadu , gan jau ka tev pirceeju taapat pietiek, bet domaaju, ka mans pienesums tavaa veikalaa tomeer ir lielaaks par videejo elfas usera pienesumu ...
Tas taa -- viela paardomaam , par izveeli, ar ko draudzeeties, un ar ko nee ...

----------


## janisp

Arni, izteicu savu subjektīvu viedokli- jūs esat veikuši labu darbu salabojot 16 gadus vecas tumbas, nomērijuši uzrakstījuši rakstu, par to izteicu cieņas apliecinājumu Tev, kā raksta autoram, ja vēlies padalīties, nu lūdzu, tā cieņa izteikta un pieder Tev, kā gribi tā rīkojies...

par elektronikas mācīšanos, mācīties lai te diskutētu ar jums, nav tādas nepieciešamības un laika, daudz citu darbu...ja man vajag kompetentu palīdzību, padomu vai darbu veidā- ir speciālisti ar kuriem šos jautājumus var risināt.

Runājot par skandu kroplumu no dzimšanas, ok, lai tā būtu...tad , kā jau teicu, aizsūtiet šo rakstu B&W, aizsūtiet uz forumiem, dodiet iespēju atspēkot vai attaisnot šo gadījumu, jo svarīgi taču uzzināt patiesos iemeslus...es ar visu savu dzīves pieredzi nesaprotu, ka ražotājs tik ilgus gadus krāpj pircējus un atrodas biznesa topā, tad jau jāpārbauda Clsse un Rotel , kuriem ir kaut kāda saistība ar B&W. Būs jums iespēja izcelties ne tikai elfa foruma ietvaros. Kā jau minēju, 805D man tiešām patika- tad vai nu beidzot iemācījušies ražot vai pārtraukuši krāpt. Bet neko vairāk par jūsu paveikto darbu nevaru piebilst, jo neesmu dzirdējis kā tās skan...šī ir tāda filozofēšana, kā jau beztēmā...

", kautgan taas ir divas pavisam atshkjiriigas pasaules sapratnee par to, kaa pareizai akustikai buutu jaaskan ... "- viedi vārdi, mēs audifīli, klausāmies ar ausīm un klausāmies mūziku, jūs, klausāties ar acīm svipus un baltos, rozā trokšņus ::   bet kas būtu interesanti- nomērīt to "audifīlisko" skanējumu, atrast kur tā sāls...bet to var izdarīt veicot daudzu haiendisku sistēmu mērīšanu un klausīšanos. Bet ar tādu attieksmi pret hifilistiem, nez vai kāds ielaidīsies ar jums...

par to softu- neilgi pirms piedāvājuma notestēt, biju uzinstalējis, testējis gan softu gan dzelžus kopā ar Raimondu Skuruli, gan pie sevis ar 2 skandu pāriem, gan Wolk recording studijā. Ir secinājumi, tie paliks pie manis. Tādēļ īpašas intereses par kaspičha softu man nebija , vēl jo vairāk, ņemot vērā viņa uzvedību, attieksmi pret to ko es daru...es ļoti rūpīgi izvēlos ar ko draudzēties, tas nu gan...

paldies, ka sūti klientus, ar to Tu dari labu darbu, gan man gan viņiem...man liekas, ka mana attieksme pret Tevi  bijusi korekta...

----------


## arnis

runaajot par Raimondu Skuruli, driikst zinaat, tas ir RSL coneq softs, jeb vinja jaunais ALP softs ?

----------


## Vikings

Turpinot par Ormixa diodēm, lūk atbilde par diodēm ar atšķirīgo marķējumu:

Mēs ļoti atvainojamies, bet Jūs nopirkāt pie mums diodes FDLL4448 no firmas Fairchild.
Standarta par katodu apzimēju elektroniskā pasaulē nav. Es pieliku datasheet.
Jūs varētu redzēt, ka šitiem diodiem anodam ir melna svitre un katodam - brūna svitre.
Kādas mikroshēmas Jums nodegatas? Varbūt mēs varam Jums dabut jaunas mikroshēmas?

----------


## defs

> ...Varbūt mēs varam Jums dabut jaunas mikroshēmas?


  ::  ,protams,ka var par atsevišķu samaksu  ::  
Šo vajadzēja pie elektroniskajiem jokiem  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Bet kur tur tirgotāju vaina ?

----------


## Vikings

Ormix.lv norādītas LL4448 diodes. Saņemot pasūtījumu uz lentas uzrakstīts tikai 4448. Attiecīgi, pasūtot es nedomāju, ka būs jārēķinās ar tādu niansi. Nē,protams, es vēl apskatīšos pavadzīmē, bet šajā gadījumā lai gan nekas traks nav noticis, tomēr uzskatu, ka lapā bija jābūt norādītam pilnam nosaukumam lai jau pasūtot zinātu, ka ir atšķirības.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Ormix.lv norādītas LL4448 diodes. Saņemot pasūtījumu uz lentas uzrakstīts tikai 4448. Attiecīgi, pasūtot es nedomāju, ka būs jārēķinās ar tādu niansi. Nē,protams, es vēl apskatīšos pavadzīmē, bet šajā gadījumā lai gan nekas traks nav noticis, tomēr uzskatu, ka lapā bija jābūt norādītam pilnam nosaukumam lai jau pasūtot zinātu, ka ir atšķirības.


 Patiesībā laikam svarīgāk ir tas, kā šamējās lentā ievietotas, nevis tas, kur kādas strīpas savilktas.
Cepiens patiesībā nevietā.

----------


## nezinīc

Fuuu... lasu un domāju- labi, ka neesmu ne ar vienu sanaidojies  :: 

Nekā personīga, kaspich, bet dažreiz ir bišķi pa skarbu, gan šeit, gan boot'ā. It īpaši pret totāliem iesācējiem (kā es). Argumentēji jau, ka visu, kas prasīts forumus var googlē atrast, bet ja jau Tev tas ir zināms- kāpēc nepadalīties ar zināšanām? Tik grūti?   ::

----------


## arnis

cik man zinaams ,kaspich jau kaadu laiku nav ne elfaa, ne bootaa  ::

----------


## M_J

Ja par Kaspich (par aizgājējiem politkorekti būtu labu vai neko, tomēr nepieturēšos pie šī principa) - erudīts, bet nesaprotamu iemeslu dēļ vienmēr meklē kašķi. Nezin kāpēc, grib izteikties par visām tēmām, arī par tādām, kurās neorientējas sevišķi labi. Rezultātā šad tad iekuļas neveiklās situācijās. Interesanti, kāpēc viņam tas vajadzīgs?

----------


## Epis

*Pārvietots uz šeieni, ko var piedrazot diskusiju pa tēmu ar murgojumiem [ansius]*


šeit vispār nav nav nekādi uzdevumi, ja JDat grib ko taisīt pa "savam", ārpus tiem dumjajiem uzdevuma rāmjiem lai taisa, jo abos gadījumos tiks gūta reāla pieredze, patrenēta radošā domāšana, pat ja neaiziet līdz kam reāli strādājošam rezultātam vai nobeigumam. visār šitie lielie pārmetumi tiem kas kautko dara, ka viņi nenoved lietas līdz galam ir absurdi, jo bieži vien pietiek ar to ka aiziet līdz kādai izstrādes stadijai lai saprastu, izprastu kas tur ir iespējams, pie kā tas var novest, un izvērtēt vai vispār ir kāda jēga turpināt un vest to savu hobby projektu līdz galam, jo bieži vien ja sākumā liekās sanāks kautkas baigi kruts, ta to taisot nāk tā pieredze, kas noved pie reālās bildes redzējuma un var izvērtēt vai ir vērst turpināt, jo varbūt ir kautkas intresantāks. 
Daudzi jau te parasti "dirš" ka šāda tendence nepabeigt iesākto neko labu nenorāda par cilvēku, bet diemžēl viņi kļudās izvērtējumā, jo neredz mērķus, šeit mērķis nav nonākt līdz kādam komerciālam produktam par katru cenu, bet gan gūt ieskatu attiecīgā nozarē, kas tur ir, un ka tas ir notiek parasti pusceļā, vai pāri pusceļam, vispār jo ātrāk jo labāk, ta vairs nav svarīgi vai iesāktais ir pabeigts vai nav.  Jā tie kas spēj ātri gūt kādu X pieredzi, novērtēt savas spējas, izlemt ko darītt tālāk ir lielāki ieguvēji, jo varēs izmēgināt vairāk intresantu lietu, gūt plašāku reālu dzīves zināšanu klāstu + pieredzi, nevis iesūnot kādā tēmā kurā nav nekādas nākotnes perspektīvas. 
Ja kas es nesen saktījos krievījas kanālā vienu starptautisku konferenci, laikam par akadēmisko izglītību, kur bīj no Japānas pārstāvis un runāja par to ka viņiem nēsot cilvēki, speciālisti, kas spēj redzēt bildi kopskatā, proti ir pa pillo dziļi specializētu ekpertu, bet ka jāpieņem kādi nopietni valsts līmeņa lēmumi, kā piemēram atbalstīt Biodegvielas audzēšanu, ražošanu, ta līdz šim neviens pasaulē nespēja prognozēt ka šās nozares subsīdjas novedīs pie vispārējas pārtikas cenas kāpuma, un izraisīs plāšu badu, no kā nomirst miljoniem cilvēku (tagat āfrikā ir bads, un mirst tūkstošiem dienā) + iezāģēs vispārēji ekonomikā, tautsaimniecībā, radīs bezdarbu, utt..  un kādēl tā ? tādēļ ka šāda saurā specializācija, ieekspertēšanās konkrētā jomā, noved pie tā ka nespēj redzēt kādas sekas tas atstās uz visu pārējo dzīvi. un tagat jaunie sarežģitie, inovatīvie elektroniskie produkti ir tāds kiššmišs, multidisciplīnu apvienojums, ka pa ko tādu var iedomāties, izgudrot, apjēgt cilvēks kas ir izmēģinājis sevi plaša spektra nozarēs. jo vairāk dažādas lietas esi izmeģinājis jo lielāka varbūtība ko izgudrot, inovēt tādu par ko šauri orjentētie nozaru speci nekad nespēs aizdomāties, jo pasaule ir kompleksa, un ar vienu virzienu ir par maz lai ko tajā saprastu. 
Tākā es neuzskatu ka cilvēks kas kautko iesāk būvēt ļoti sarežģitu, sev nezināmā jomā un nepabeidz ir kautkāda slikta rakstura  vai uttt.. pazīme. acīm redzot guva pieredzi, saprata, izvērtēja, un ja nekā tur nav ta nav iet tālākos meklējumos.

P.S. 
mana pēdējā lielā aizraušanās, inovācija no zinātniskās fantastikas sērijas ir Lineārās turbīnas rakeš dzinēja motors (hibrīds), priekš vertikālās palaišanas pa tunelli, vai kalna nogāzi, es par to diskutēju un mēginu savu ideju skaidrot nasaspaceflight.com forumā (advanced concept sadaļā). ir kas saprot ir kas nesaprot, bet viens ir skaidrs tas ir kas jauns nebījis, ar intresantu īpašibu, iespēju klāstu.

----------


## zzz

Ar epi ir viss vienkaarshi - shameejaa agraakajaas aakstiibaas uuber cnc buuvnieciibaa no shaa vareeja prasiit kaadu praktisku reaalu rezultaatu (paiet viens gads, paiet otrs, treshais  - kur ir soliitais superiigais cnc, kas visus " taivaanieshus" sasitiis nepaartraukti 24h/365d razhodams?) 

epja pashreizeejaas aaviishanaas ar fanoshanaam par kosmosu un reaktoriem toties ir pilniigi droshas no rezultaatiem - epis var, nabu kasiidams, uz diivaana  fantazeet un sapnjot kaut cauraam dienaam, nekaadu praktisku dariishanu tur no shaa neviens neprasiis. Pilniiga laime sapnju valstiibaa, bez riska sadurties ar skarbo realitaati. Faktiski peec buutiibas ekvivalents tam kaa ja epis piipeetu zaali vai durtos ar heroiinu un taadaa veidaa lidinaatos pa sapniishiem.


>Tākā es neuzskatu ka cilvēks kas kautko iesāk būvēt ļoti sarežģitu, sev nezināmā jomā un nepabeidz ir kautkāda slikta rakstura vai uttt.. pazīme. acīm redzot guva pieredzi, saprata, izvērtēja, un ja nekā tur nav ta nav iet tālākos meklējumos.

A vot shito davai siikaak - milzu episkie plaani cnc taisiishanaa izraadiijaas "nekā tur nav" un " nav ko iet tālākos meklējumos." ? 

Nu vispaar jau tev no pasha saakuma boreeja, ka tu esi piegraabies projektam, ko nejeegsi izpildiit, un to pashu esi samurgojis plaanpraatiigos veidos.

Rezultaats:  forumam bija taisniiba un forums pilniigi pareizi globaali noveerteeja epistiskos cnc projektus. epis pats - nuliite, kas bija iekritis savos shaurajos murdzinjos un nejeedza uz tiem paskatiities kopumaa.

----------


## Delfins

Uz personīgo topiku...
Un īsti neredzu jēgu, kādēļ Epis šo palagu sarakstīja..  :: 

[delete_me]

----------


## zzz

a taadiem aakstiem kaa epiitis publiku gribaas, kuras priekshaa paziimeeties ar to kaa shis tagad kosmosa kugjus innovee. 

banaanu shim par to dot kaut kaa pagaidaam lielas jeegas nava, bet no otras puses - nu debiils shis ir tapis konkreeti.

----------


## Epis

> a taadiem aakstiem kaa epiitis publiku gribaas, kuras priekshaa paziimeeties ar to kaa shis tagad kosmosa kugjus innovee. 
> 
> banaanu shim par to dot kaut kaa pagaidaam lielas jeegas nava, bet no otras puses - nu debiils shis ir tapis konkreeti.


 kautkā nēsu redzējis ka zzz stāstītu par saviem sasniegumiem/izgudrojumiem, ja tādi tad iemet linku, apstīšos. 

tavs priekštats patiešam ir ļoti šaurs par mani, bāzēts uz vecu pagātni šaurā intrešu lokā, nu nekas labāks jau ja tā skatās laikam nesanāk. bet tā jau nav mana problēma, bet tava ka mēgini saprast ko tādu kas ir neiespējams bez pilnas informācijas, tieši ši iemesla dēļ es nekad nekomentēju par cilvēkiem forumos, un citus jo es tač nezinu neko par viņiem, līdz ar to arī nespēju izdarīt nekādus secinājumus, par viņu jebkādu privāto stāvokli, prāta spējām, utt.. 
es protams apbrīnoju tos kas to mēgina darīt, un uzjautrinos par rezultātiem.

----------


## zzz

epiiti, pashlaik tu tiec veerteets tieshi peec taviem bezjeedziigaajiem murgiem par kosmosa kugju un reaktoru innoveeshanaam.

Tas, kaa tu izgaazies pagaatnee, ir tikai shtrihi pie portreta, nu un protams arii preciizi liecina, kas no epiisha buus naakotnee. 

karoche epis = raimondinsh jauniibaa.

----------


## JDat

Par gramatiku. Bija dažādi kašķi utt. Tika daudziem pārmest gan komanti, gan translīts. Katrs raksta kā grib, protams. Interese pēc pamēģināju patulkot dažās tēmas ar googles paļidzību uz angļu mēli. Kur normālā latviešu valodā rakstīts, tur vēl ir ciešami. Toties translītā rakstītais netulkojas. Varbūt ir vērts piedomāt pie translīta lietošanas.

Bez apvainojumiem. Negribu nevienu aizskart. Tikai viela pārdomām...

----------


## frukc

spriedzes reducētājs  ::

----------


## Epis

> Interese pēc pamēģināju patulkot dažās tēmas ar  googles paļidzību uz angļu mēli. Kur normālā latviešu valodā rakstīts,  tur vēl ir ciešami. Toties translītā rakstītais netulkojas. Varbūt ir  vērts piedomāt pie translīta lietošanas.


 tu domāji par to  kā latviešu valoda tulkojās uz angļu ?   nekādus labus tulkojumus  google netaisa, vispār kamēr nebūs kautkāds nopietns mākslīgais  intelekts tikmēr normāli pārtūlkot musu līmeņa valodu kompis nespēs. un  ja skatās otrādies ta angļu teksti uz Lv arī neko labi netulkojās.




> epiiti, pashlaik tu tiec veerteets tieshi peec taviem bezjeedziigaajiem murgiem par kosmosa kugju un reaktoru innoveeshanaam.
> 
> Tas, kaa tu izgaazies pagaatnee, ir tikai shtrihi pie portreta, nu un  protams arii preciizi liecina, kas no epiisha buus naakotnee. 
> 
> karoche epis = raimondinsh jauniibaa.


 vai ta meklēt atbildes uz nestandarta jautājumiem ir bezjēdzīgi ? nu un ka 99.99%  latvijā nevinu neintresē kas notiek tajā rakeš tehnologiju jomā, un mani personīgi intresēja rakešu energo effektivitāte, jo skatoties dažādus vidakus un palasot standart rakeš pakāpju prametrus tā situācija izskatās dramatiska. totāls FAIL . tam nav nākotnes.  
man jau kā parasti patīk lietas pētīt plašākā perspektīvā, un  ir skaidri redzams ka pašreizējai domāšanai (rakeš jomā) nav risinājuma, izejas, tas ir tupiks. 
runājot par tupikiem ta reku labs vidaks / prezentācija / diskusija par pīķa naftu, ekonomikas, ideologijas Tupiku, kur tiek konstatēts ka pašreizējā rietum civilizācija nespēj piedāvāt nekādus risinājumus, jo tādu nav. nevar vairs kāpināt pasaules kopproduktu/ražošanas kapacitāti jo jau pāris gadus ir sasniegts energijas limits, viss dziesmai beigas. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WBiT...ayer_embedded#!

ja kas es arī "politisku iemeslu deļ" aizgāju no tā nasaspaceflight foruma, jo tur ir smaga cenzūra, jā ticiet vai nē bet reāla cenzūra, jautājumos ka sāk runāt par nopietniem jautājumiem, kā: 
- kapēc 40 gadu laikā faktiski rakeš joma stāv uz vietas ? atbildes nav ! 
- kapēc pa pēdējiem 40-50 gadiem nav būtiski uzlabojusies rakešu energo effektivitāte ( būtisks degvielas/energijas samazinājums priekš LEO kravas kilograma nogādes.)
- vis beidzot kapēc joprojām nav daudzkārt izmantojamas LEO transport sistēmas !!.

mana atbilde bīj vienkārša un tā ir. ka tas nav iespējams darot lietas tā kā tās tiek darītas pašlaik, ir pārāk liels delta V kas raketei jāveic līdz orbītai, līdz ar to tas ir tupiks. izeja ir tikai viena - izdomāt kā samazināt uz rakeš dzinējiem bāzētās pakāpes veicamo delta V ar dažādām metodēm kā:
- laist no kādas kalnu (3.5-4km) virsotnes tuvu ekvadoram.
- iedzīt raketi startā ar katapultu, vai ko citu vismaz līdz >250-300 m/s (jo vairāk jo labāk bet sākumā pietiek arī ar tik).
- abi iepriekšeji priekšlikumi faktiski nozīmē palielināt kopējā cikla energo effektivitāti (samazinot delta V), kas nozīmē jaunu tehnologiskā progressa iespējamību un attīstību. 

un ka es redzu ka tur amerikas forumā neviens neko nerubī, un negrib rubīt, prasot kautkādus mistiskus pierādījumus, ta skaidrs ka nav jēga vispār ko rakstīt. 
jo kādus gan vaig pierādījumus tik vienkāršam lietām kā vesturiska analīze un esošie fakti ka pašlaik vienīgie kas cilvēkus laiž kosmosā ir Krievi ar savu vecā dizaina Sojuz raketēm, kuras būvētas uz vecu veco aizvēstures tehnologiju ar nelielu modernizāciju, tas pierāda to ka nav nekāda progressa. šitas reāli visus adminus tajā forumā nokaitināja un mani izbanoja, es jau zināju ka izbanos, jo nodirsu visu NASAs amerikas rakeš industriju ka tur ir totāla stagnācija, un 0 progress. un tagat patiešām tur nekā vairs nav. 
Un nespēj tie lielie eksperti atzīt ka viņi nevar uztaisīt ne daudzkārt izmantojamas rakeš pakāpes, ne arī kā citādāk samazināt rakeš pakalpojuma cenu. nu kā nespēj tā nespēj. acīm redzot problema ir sistēmiska rakstura un ir jāskatās uz pamat fizikas likumiem kā rakeš vienādojums, kas saka ka vaig samazināt delta V priekš raketēm ta lietas sāks virzīties jaunā gultnē,
 piemēram krievi un eiropieši jau laiž raktes no gvinejas kosmodroma kas ir tuvu pie ekvadora kādi 4-5 grādi lenķī kas samazina raķeš delta V nekā startējot no eiropas grādiem, bet tas vienalga ir pa maz, vaig vēl mazināt deltu V jo vairāk jo vieglāk būs tās raketes pārtaisīt par daudzkārt izmantojamām. 

ir lietas kas ir izskaidrojamas ar vienkāršu logiku un pāris pamat fizikas likumiem un skarībām, + vesturi, un tāpat kā tas ir pašreiz Ekonomikā, tā arī tas ir rakeš tehnologij nozarē kur nav iespējami nekādi risinājumi ja nemaina IDeologiju, pamat konceptuālo nostāju, kas būtu bāzēta nevis uz kautkādu religiju, bet gan logiku, un vesturisko pieredzi.

----------


## kaspich

es piedaavaju uzlabojumu.
taa kaa mani nedaudz mulsinaaja doma - lai palaistu katapultu, vai kalna gala nogaadaatu visu vajadziigo, var aiziet vairaak energjijas/naudas kaa vnk palaist rakjeti kaa liidz shim, tad:
a) visas mantas kalna galaa tiek palaistas ar katapultaam;
b) katapultas tik uzladetas, no kalna laizhot lejaa rakjetes

----------


## JDat

Epi. Atkal mākoņi.

Kas teica ka mani neinteresē raķešlietas. Sevišķi elektronika un vadības lietas tajā laiciņā. Tas ka tu gribi savas raķetes taistīt, tā ir tava lieta. Taisi, tapēc jau tev nevajag elektronikas forumu, kur savus murgus uzn šizo idejas propagandēt.

Kas attiecas uz tulkotāju. Atkal pontošana ar AI, bet jēgas nekādas. Man vajadzēja vādu forumā palaīt par dažām specifiskām lietām. Nu jā, googlei līdz šekspīram vēl tālu, bet sorry, NEDIRS KURPĒ, neskatoties uz dīvainiem teikumiem, es izburtoju un sapratu par ko iet runa. Attiecīgi tiku pie man vajadzīgās informācijas. Kas tev nepatīk LV tulkā. Pirms DIRST, vismaz pamēģināji? Skaidrs ka nē. A raķetes laist kosmosā, tur EPIS pirmais...

Kaspich, tava ideja par katapultām ir OK, bet nokavēji... :LOL:
Sadams Huseins arī štukoja kaut ko tml. Tika uzlabotā versijā: Ar lielgabalu uzšaut orbītā, vai vismaz šaut uz izredzēto tautu. Viss beidzās ar to ka Huseinam kaimiņs uzbrauca virsū un aptrūkās piķis lai realizētu projektu... Pēc tam sākās 90-tie utml...

Savukārt EPIM pietiek enerģijas lai to realizētu. Uz priekšu EPĪT!

PS: Kad pietrūkst C-vitamīna organismā, palasu tēmu par CPLD frekvenču mērītāju... :LOL:

----------


## Epis

> Kas attiecas uz tulkotāju. Atkal pontošana ar AI, bet jēgas nekādas. Man vajadzēja vādu forumā palaīt par dažām specifiskām lietām. Nu jā, googlei līdz šekspīram vēl tālu, bet sorry, NEDIRS KURPĒ, neskatoties uz dīvainiem teikumiem, es izburtoju un sapratu par ko iet runa. Attiecīgi tiku pie man vajadzīgās informācijas. Kas tev nepatīk LV tulkā. Pirms DIRST, vismaz pamēģināji? Skaidrs ka nē. A raķetes laist kosmosā, tur EPIS pirmais...
> 
> Kaspich, tava ideja par katapultām ir OK, bet nokavēji... :LOL:
> Sadams Huseins arī štukoja kaut ko tml. Tika uzlabotā versijā: Ar lielgabalu uzšaut orbītā, vai vismaz šaut uz izredzēto tautu. Viss beidzās ar to ka Huseinam kaimiņs uzbrauca virsū un aptrūkās piķis lai realizētu projektu... Pēc tam sākās 90-tie utml...
> 
> Savukārt EPIM pietiek enerģijas lai to realizētu. Uz priekšu EPĪT!


 atkal panesās par kādu taisišanu, realizēšanu.  Nu nevar viens cilvēks ne uzbūvēt kosmosa kuģi, neko izdarīt ko vairāk, tur vaig veselu armīju, bet ko ta var ?
var saprast to kas notiek tajā nozarē un uz papīra parēķināt šo to augstā apstrakcijas līmenī lai saprastu kas tur notiek un izdarītu pāris vienkāršus secinājumus. un tas ir tas ko es pats priekš sevis esu izdarījis.
varbūt dažreiz izklausās ka tiek rakstīts darbības izteiksmē, ka, vaig tā un tā, jādara tā un tā, bet tas tiek darīts tādeļ ka tā ir vieglāk domāt, jo pamēginiet paši sarežgitas lietas aprakstīt, izlokot visus teikumus varbūtības, nekonkrētības izteiksmēs formās(kā to dara politiķi), tas prasa papild laiku un piepūli, un man uz to ir slikums. un no tā izriet ka es sagaidu ka otrā galā tie kas lasa saprot paši ko reāli cilvēks var uztaisīt un ko nevar, es nēsu nekad teicis ka man aiz muguras ir kāda korporācija, vai kādas lielas iespējas realizēt milzīgus projektus. es vienmēr saku ka daru tik cik kā hobby stillā var izdarīt.  skaidrs ka nevar uztaisīt raketi kas lidotu lidz orbītai.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tas, ka ir globāls FAIL ir vairāk nekā skaidrs. Un iemesls ir vienkāršs. Kopš tika izgudrots pirmais tvaika dzinējs, viss, kas ir mums apkārt (izņemot dažus atomledlaužus, aviobāzes kuģus un AES (kuras gan nekustas) kustas pateicoties vielu ķīmisko saišu enerģijai. Tā kā stingri ņemot Stīvensona tvaika rati ne ar ko neatšķiras no jaunākā Audi RS8 ar HVZ cik kloķenēm, sadalenēm, mikrokompjūteriem u.t.t. Nu bišķi ::  ar lietderības koeficientu. Ja netiks atklāts jauns enerģijas avots, tad tikai vairosies gadžeti, bet uz zvaigznēm mēs nelidosim.

----------


## tornislv

Pārgudrais zzzzzzzzz laikam bija iedomājies, ka pasaulē bija sabūvētas kaudzes ķīmijas rūpnīcu, lai apkalpotu ahūno vinilmīlētāju armiju, kas patērēja simtiem tūkstošiem tonnu viskozās silīcijorganikas? Nevajag irst, ja? Tā draņķa sastāvs tagad ir cits un izmanto to joprojām daudz kur, tikai parasti tirgo to burkās pa 5 litri un vairāk, kas pietiktu visas bāleliņu zemes vinilspēlētājiem līdz slotas kāta ziedēšanai.

----------


## zzz

Nervozais tornis atkal raud par to kaa sho ES apbizhojis.  :: 

Nu tieshi taa,  agraak sho drazu faseeja mazos podinjos un tirgoja gramofonu lietotaajiem un remonteetaajiem, tagad ar shiis zortes ieveerojamu ieshanu mazumaa, vairs to nedara, jo nav vairs siiklietotaaju tirgus apjoma.  Ruupnieciibaa, kureejiem jau nu vajag, lieto joprojaam, tikai sanjem muchelees pa tiesho no razhotaaja, nevis caur shirpotreba katalogiem. 

Taa luuk, ES apskaadeetais torni.

----------


## kaspich

yessss!
es visu laiku domaaju, kaa vislabaak vareetu raksturot Torni.. NERVOZAIS!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Taa vinsh gadaas , kaspich, ar vechukiem, kam jau kaljkiits saak uzkraaties smadzenes un vairs tie zobratinji labi neiet. 

Shiem skjiet ka shameejiem vienmeer ir taisniiba, un ja taisniiba shiem tomeer nav, tad ir sapsihoshanaas no viena shpickas uzraaviena.

Ja veel saakas politiskaas teemas, piemeeram, "tornja lielisko dziiviiti ir izbojaajusi Eiropas Savieniiba, dazhaados ljaunpraatiigos veidos"  tad ir pilns humors klaat.

----------


## tornislv

Nē,
godātais zzz, konkrēti Jūs man krītat uz nerviem, neslēpšu. Ja tas ir abpusēji, tad tāda tendence laikam  :: 
Otrkārt, es balsoju par iestāšanos ES un joprojām to nenožēloju, kaut bezsvina alva un daudzas citas ESRS stila direktīvas un regulas mani tiešām besī  :: 
Kaļķītis, nu jā, jaunāks jau nepalieku, kas ir, tas ir. Nervozāks protams arī.

PS Un man vienmēr ir taisnība!  ::

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst paust savu attieksmi pret zzz, atklaashos, ka vinjsh man neizraisa nekaadas emocijas, ibo neko praagtiigu no vinja dzirdeejis nesmu. veel vairaak - neapveltiits ne ar asu praatu, ne dziljaam zinaashanaam, visnjh regulaari meegjina man arii ko ieknaabt, ja nekljuudos [varbuut arii kljuudos, jo patieshaam - neko ieveeriibas cienigu pilsonja izpildiijumaa neatceros].
savukaart, ja njem veera, ka pret pilsoni Torni es juutu cilveciskas simpaatijas [taatad, ne pret visiem ir antipaatijas], sanaak: aciimredzot, zzz tieshaam piemiit zinaamas kretineejoshas iipashiibas. ar to arii apsveicu  ::

----------


## JDat

Ko jūs te atkal kasaties.

Arī tornis var kļūdīties... NAv tā ka ka zzz tikai tukšus salmus kuļ... Kaut ko jau zzz arī dara brīvajā laikā starp darbu un mūžīgo dzinēju būvētāju aplikšanu...

Tak nomierinieties mienreiz ...

----------


## zzz

Silikona zapte ar speciaalo viskozitaati nekam indiigam pieliidzinaata nav, aizliegta nav utt.

No kurienes tornim radaas ideja ka shameejo atkal ES tur apspiezh, nav skaidrs (var domaat, ka parastais letinja seerdieniisha sindroms).

Vinjas pazushana no siiktirdznieciibas saistiita tikai ar mehaanisko skanjas grabinaataaju aparaatu (gramofonu un magnetofonu)  izzushanu no plashas lietoshanas, nekaadas sazveerestiibu teorijas tur nav vajadziigas.

----------


## tornislv

Būšu nosapņojis  ::

----------


## zzz

> Nē,
> godātais zzz, konkrēti Jūs man krītat uz nerviem, neslēpšu.


 Tu man gan ne iipashi. Tu esi shauri specializeejies audiorasts, man savukaart taa nozare nafikk neinteresee un tiek uzskatiita par "pie tirsas mazas ragavinjas". Liidz ar to no mana viedokla tornis ir apmeeram tas pats kas dailjslidoshanas vai kaktusu audzeeshanas speciaalists - lai jau shis rushinaas savaa daarzinjaa, mani tas neskar.

Ir gan cita lieta - es neskjiroju muljkjiibas peec to autoriem, muljkjiiba ir muljkjiiba, vienalga vai te epis pazinjo ka izgudrojis muuzhiigo dzineeju, vai tornis deklaree ka ES shim shaushaliigi aizliegusi silikona smaakji.

----------


## kaspich

oo, zzz - varbuut apgaismosi, kura nozare ir Tava stipraa puse?
p.s. nu, ragavas pie dirsas, pumpas pie pi%^&.. gadaas..  ::

----------


## zzz

feini, kaspicham arii nervozas reakcijas.  :: 

Iekjer kaadu grakjiiti nervu nomierinaashanai. Tikai ja galu galaa taapeec nodzersies,  nesaki ka es biju vainiigs.

Un patiesi, kaspich, ja tev te runas par pumpaam uz kur jau nu tur, tad tevi gaida speciaals dakteriits.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, neko citu arii negaidiiju. jo pateikt jau nav ko.. kaarteejais nejeega, kas kljuudas rezultaata gadiijies elektronikju forumaa..

----------


## zzz

kaspich, tu vienkaarshi neesi nekas, kura priekshaa es gribeetu ziimeeties. 

Taalabad atslaabsti.  ::

----------


## kaspich

o, jaa, shaadus tekstus esmu dzirdeejis  ::  ma arii viens dzeeraajs aka celtnieks teica ko lidziigu.. tagad gan neko nesaka, jo jau meenesi kaa uz korkja uzkaapis..  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspiich, negribi to seno tavu nesakariigo iepljeksteejumu par 30 mikrosheemaam finalizeet?  :: 

Vienkaarshi lai buutu bazaars par konkreetaam lietaam, citaadi poeezija par to kaa tu tur ar celtniekiem plostoji var intereseet tikai tevi pashu.

----------


## kaspich

ko tur bazaret? pagaaja 10 lpp un jdat un co saaka runaat par to pashu.. vai var/nevar ALU izmantot, u.t.t. bet ar Tevi par to runaat nav veerts - bez priekszinaashanaam Tu vari lieliities ar F meeritajau, kas ir Tavs lielaakais veikums 5 gadu laikaa  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich, tev tur bija kaut kaada nesakariiga teeze ka no 30 videejas integraacijas mikreneem CPU salikt nevar un veel kaut kas par ne ta seshu algu maksaashanu, ne ta kaut ko tamliidziigu.

Negribi to visu konkreeti noformuleet, lai cilveeki tev prikola peec nodemonstreetu, ko var izdariit ar videejas integraacijas pakaapes mikreneem?

----------


## kaspich

izlasi to teezi, pokemon. iekopee. jeb arii PN. veertigais darbinieks atradies..

----------


## zzz

Nav probleema, mazais ponij kaspich.  :: 

Viena otra kaspicha teeze:

>kaspich par bazaru atbild un nodrshina chetru ciparu balvu fondu tam,  kursh uzkonstruees mineeto iekaartu mineetajos nosaciijumos [skat. manu  postu par teemu].

>kursh grib nopelniit? kursh ir gatavs pieraadiit savas speejas?

>tukshais dirseejs kaspich Tev piedaavaa 3..6 meeneshu algu par elementaaru [peec taviem textiem] uzdevumu, 

Neskaidriiba tik joprojaam paliek par "mineetajiem nosaciijumiem" , saakotneejos postus shis bija drukaajis pilniigaa paali esot, tad moderatori pabiidiija pljaapas uz bezteemu, kad kaut kas konkreetaaks saaka formuleeties, taa kaspich noplauka atkal nesakariigaas pljaapaas utt.

Taa kaa, kaspich, dajosh konkreeti:  Kaadu tu tur cpu no no ttl sagribeeji, cik balvu fondu nodroshinaasi utt. (Kaa jau mineets ieprieksh 3 vai seshas meeneshalgas buus vairaak kaa 1000 latinju utt)

----------


## nezinīc

Šitais topiks ir vēl interesantāks par UgunsGrēku un Panorāmu kopāņemot!  ::  Tādas kaislības, emocijas un negaidīti pavērsieni!

----------


## JDat

Figņa tas viss ir. Vairāk nekas...

----------


## zzz

Nu-s, pie kaa mees tur palikaam? 

kaspichs suuri gruuti paardomaa un sastaada "mineetos nosaciijumus" jab vai atkal taisaas klusi nozust no atbildiibas par saviem bazaarinjiem?

----------


## JDat

nozuda šamais aiz manas dumības, ne jau brīvprātīgā kārtā.. par to atvainojos...  ::

----------


## zzz

Nu pashlaik tak shis izbanots tachu laikam nav, ja ciitiigi pljaapa pa citaam teemaam. 

Abet peekshnji kautriigi shifreejas no shejienes.

----------


## kaspich

neredzu jeegu teereet bezgaligi daudz laika absoluuti tupiem potenciaalajiem kompetitoriem. ja Tu, zzz, nespeej [no manis rakstiitaa] saprast pamatlietas [ko secinu iz Taviem peedeejaa laikaa komentariem] - par kaadu konstrueeshanu/balvu fondu, u.c. varam runaat? lai atkal buutu liidzigs liimenis kaa cilvekiem ar gaismasmuuzikas vai ampa aizsardziibas bloka remontu/buuveeshanu??

----------


## zzz

Feini.  :: 

Noraustiijaas kaspicham churinja un soliitaas naudinjas zheel palika.

Taa arii ieregjistreesim: kaspichs ir tukshss dirseejs, kas nav speejiigs par saviem bazaariem atbildeet.

----------


## kaspich

tu, smurguli ko iedomaajies - ar shaadu bazaru veel uz balvaam pretendet? Tu, labaakajaa gadiijumaa vari pretendeet ar celi pa olaam [ne]dabuut no ielasmeitaam Rumbulas nomalee..

----------


## zzz

:: 

biedri smerdeli kaspich, tavi centieni lamaashanaas virzienaa tik turpina apstiprinaat gala sleedzienu 


Noraustiijaas kaspicham churinja un soliitaas naudinjas zheel palika.

Taa arii ieregjistreesim: kaspichs ir tukshss dirseejs, kas nav speejiigs par saviem bazaariem atbildeet.

----------


## tornislv

Prasās pēc slavenā Salaspils Statoila...  ::

----------


## JDat

> Prasās pēc slavenā Salaspils Statoila...


 Vai tomēr pēc slavenā Ogres Statoila?

----------


## M_J

Noskatījos video, ar "melnās kastes" atvēršanu. Vai man vienam izskatās, ka šī unikālā procedūra tiek veikta ar lētākajiem "Depo" nopērkamajiem instrumentiem?

----------


## Texx

> Krievu izgāšanās
> 
> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum7/topic1273257.html


 Nu, nu. Es to nesauktu par izgāšanos, bet gan par teātra izrādi. Platēm bija jābut salauztām, jo tā politdarboņiem vajag.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tas _devaiss_ nav _fake_, tad, šķiet, ar Krievijas militāro elektroniku ir pakaļā.

----------


## Didzis

Nu bet loģiski.Padomju laikos, ja tā būtu uztaisīts, vienkārši nošautu. Krieviem nekad nav bijusi attīstīta elektronika un, pēdejos gados, elektronisko komponenšu ražošana, praktiski ir izbeigusies.

----------


## JDat

Protams, viss ir slikti un jautri, bet...

Padmju laikos (gandrīz) nebija mikrokontrolieru. Par FLASH nerunāsim.
Padomju militāro iekārtu ražošanas stils jau sen ir "pensijā".

Atnāk jaunie arduīnisti un liek to kas pieejams. Nu no kurienes padomjiem militrāri stratēģiskās FLASH mikrenes? Liek parasto mirstīgo korpusus. A ko darīt? Testēšanas stendu nav. Vibrostendu nav. Salodē un lidina.

Ja man vajag kaut ko izturīgu un "pareizu", tad man neviens TI, AVAGO,LINEAR utt tik vienkārši nepārdos. Kas es esmu (NATO), un kas ir Krievija (pseidoienaidnieks)? Pietiek gan amīšu eksporta aizliegumu, gan arī Latviešu stratēģisko preču importa aizliegumu likumiņu.

Stratēģiski pareizi būtu Krievijā uzbūvēt (vienu, vai vairājas, lai uzreiz nesabumbo) modernu mikroelektronikas rūpnīcu. Ieteicams uz esošās bāzes. Rezultātā paši varētu kodināt savus kristālus un paši arī lodētu uz saviem korpusiem. Rossija nepobedima. Labi vien ir ka tas viņiem vairs nespīd.


PS: Tik pat labi atceros tos bļāvējus, kuri murgoja ka lenšu melnās kastes ir arhaisms un jālieto FLASH tehnoloģija. Kāpēc melnās kastes nevar atrast. Kāpēc melnās kastes baterijas strādā tikai 30 dienas. Utt. Lūdzu. No viena grāvja otrā.

Pilnīgi normāli ka kosmosam un militāristiem viena FLASH mikrene izmaksā 5000 USD, kamēr arduīnistam tāda pati izmaksā 1 USD. Specifisks korpuss mazos ražošanas daudzumos attiecīgi maksā.

----------


## Radionavigators

> Noskatījos video, ar "melnās kastes" atvēršanu. Vai man vienam izskatās, ka šī unikālā procedūra tiek veikta ar lētākajiem "Depo" nopērkamajiem instrumentiem?


 
Ne Tev vienam.

----------


## Elfs

Man liekās, ka tiem spicajiem maisteriem, kuri parasti to dara ir savi kautkaadi mīļie un varbūt samocītie štrumi,bet šajā situācijā kautkādam ģeneralim likās ka visam jāspīd un jālaistās tā kā nu viņš to iztēlojas, tad nu tā arī iznāca kā iznāca....
Varu vien piepilst ka to balto  termo aizsardzības pulvēri jau nu gan varēja nosūkt ar putekļusūcēju..
O kāds pārsteigums un intriga ! 23šajā minūtē studijā tomēr uzradās PUTEKļUSŪCĒJS  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Padomju laikos, ja tā būtu uztaisīts, vienkārši nošautu._

Šodien _šauj_ par citām lietām! Tu vienā komentā ir visa ''tirgus ekonomika'': ::  _а теперь откройте кассовый аппарат (за все не скажу 2-3открывал) , я не знаю на сколько там память, но она блять там залитая компаундом, ее молотком не сразу разобьешь!_

----------


## krabis

Arī noskatījos video. Tak skaidrs ka tā ir speciāli gatavota pokazuha, sasaukta preses konference, filmēšana, nekad agrāk izmeklējot avārijas tā nav bijis. Kaste ar salauztajām mikrenēm visticamāk speciāli jau iepriekš sagatavota, vīreļi baltajos halātos ar trīcošajām rokām arīdzan. Kāpēc tas bija vajadzīgs? Varu tikai minēt... datu nav, tātad nav jāatzīst ka ielidoja Turcijas gaisa telpā, kaut fligtradar to tāpat jau piefiksējis un krievu melošana par visu, vienmēr un visur nevienu nepārsteidz

----------


## marizo

Ticamības momentam pietrūka histērijas un _musora_, kur sabērt flash mikreņu paliekas..
FAIL.

Arduina čaina klons gan jau būtu izdzīvojis.

----------


## Elfs

Nekas tur nebūtu izdzīvojis bez ieliešanas kautkādā piķī vai želejā...
Kastei takš viens centimentrīgā korpusa stūris bija nonests.
No tāda paātrinājuma/palēlinājuma pat vara plate stūros stiprināta no sava svara saliektos

----------


## Waldis

_tātad nav jāatzīst ka ielidoja Turcijas gaisa telpā,_ 

Tak skaidrs, ka _ielidoja,_ tamdēļ tak nebija mikrenes ar āmuru jādauza! Kurš dullītis tā apendiksa pēc ietu petroleju dedzināt? _Broņa krepka, i tanki naši bistri!_ Vēl jo vairāk, ja tie tur - apakšā -  ''s pontom'' čomi skaitoties, ar tiem pašiem bandjugāniem cīnoties. :: 
...Un tikpat skaidrs, ka to nabagu speciāli ganīja, un ne jau vienu dienu! Tas čals tak tikai pāris sekundes tai kūrortā sabija... ::

----------


## M_J

Plate salūza pati un salauza mikrenes. Mirenes vienas pašas no savas masas/inerces salūzušas nebūtu. Manuprāt cenšanās pārāk stipri visu nostiprināt, šādā situācijā tikai nodara ļaunumu.  Nebūtu tās mikrenes tik kārtīgi piestiprinātas platei, atlektu nost, norautu kādu kāju, bet paliktu dzīvas. Būtu nevis viena liela plate, bet daudzas mazākas, savienotas lokaniem savienojumiem, arī mikrenes būtu dzīvas. Būtu platē iefrēzējumi, ja lūzt, lai lūzt paredzētās vietās, nevis zem mikrenēm arī dati būtu dzīvi.

----------


## zzz

> ...Un tikpat skaidrs, ka to nabagu speciāli ganīja, un ne jau vienu dienu! Tas čals tak tikai pāris sekundes tai kūrortā sabija...


 waldinj, waldinj, waldinj, ja gribaas ziimeeties kaadi mees krutie un lidojam kur gribam, tad var gadiities arii pa ragiem dabuut.

Un krievinjiem taas navigaacijas "kljuudas" ir hroniskas.

Vinjiem taa pienjemts, peec belomora pacinjas un partijas vadliinijaam lidot.

Un dies ar tevi, kraameejies ar tiem psrs shrotu radioparaatiem kaa gribi. Bet raudaat asarinju par vienu notriekto asinssuni gan ir pilniigi lieki.

----------


## Waldis

_Vinjiem taa pienjemts, peec belomora pacinjas un partijas vadliinijaam lidot._

Vairs tak nav ne _partijas_, ne _Belomora_, šodien lido un jūrā iet ar GPS. Ja Tu kuģa stūrmanim sekstantu parādīsi, viņš teiks, ka _tas ir verķis, ar kuru klopē riekstus_.
...nupat nesen stāvu, gaidu troļļuku. Slāj garām zelta jauneklis, apstājas, prasa - cik pulkstens? Man slinkums bija muti vārstīt, rādu šim pulksteni, lai skatās pats. Lūrēja, lūrēja tas kekss, un beigās sāka pirkstus locīt - vai es šo par muļķi turot, ka rādot kompasu - _neesot tak ciparu, tikai kaukādas bultas!!

kraameejies ar tiem psrs shrotu radioparaatiem kaa gribi

_Vai šie ir tik lieli? Atkal nekādi garām netiec.

_raudaat asarinju par vienu notriekto asinssuni gan ir pilniigi lieki


_Ne es dziedu, ne _raudu,_ prosta pasaku, ka, manuprāt, tā darīt nav cmuki. Un gudri ne tik - nezinu, ko ieguva pats oberturks, bet viņa valstij tas šāviens *noteikti* par labu nenāca. ::

----------


## zzz

_>_Vai šie ir tik lieli? Atkal nekādi garām netiec.

Tev jau tajaa diskusijaa bija piesitiens par komunismu fanot. Te atkal turpinaas. (Raadinjus vari baazt sev kur gribi. Komunistisko fanoshanu gan nav veelams sheit izraadiit.)
>Ne es dziedu, ne _raudu,_

Nee, tu tikai taisi beediigos viepliishus.

>prosta pasaku, ka, manuprāt, tā darīt nav cmuki.

Veelreiz pa burtiem, ja tev neaiziet, waldinj.

krievinji taas nejaushaas ielidoshanas un iebraukshanas taisa tiishaam, lai izraadiitos kaadi shie varenaa lielvalsts. Tur waldinjam peekshnji aklums iestaajas, nesmukumu pamaniit.

Nu ka aklums, tad aklums, kaut kaadaa saprotamaakaa veidaa jaapaskaidro komunistiskajiem waldinjiem, ka taa nevajag vis dariit.  Piemeeram, ar rakjeti pa pakalju "nejaushajam" ielidotaajam.

----------


## ddff

Varbūt krievi pēc sava GLONASa lido, ka tik šķībi sanāk? Tas esot tāds viegli abstrakts izgudrojums.

----------


## Powerons

Un kur šinī kabīnē atrodās "это зафиксировано объективными средствами контроля"
Varbūt pilotam bija smartfons līdzi ar Amerikāņu GPS un google earth  ::

----------


## Waldis

_jaapaskaidro komunistiskajiem waldinjiem_

Nebiju pat pionieris, kur nu vēl komunists! Vot tiem barokļiem, kuri stumdās ap Lielo Sili un kož viens otram astes nost, gan daudziem ''maizes grāmatiņas'' vēl šodien plauktiņā glabājas - ''ja nu kas?''! Ķipa - opis omi sen jau vairs nepuļķē, bet štepseli līdzi nēsā ...katram gadījumam...

_fanoshanu gan nav veelams sheit izraadiit_

Nemaz tik ļoti es par krieviem nefanoju, drīzāk man riebj tas turks! Ja čals būtu lielījies - _Vot, krievs līda manā pagaļmā, un es viņam pa purnu sadevu!_ es teiktu - Malacis!! A kas tagad sanāk? Izvazājas tas krievs pa visu sētu, izmīca ģorģīnes, piekakā uz lieveņa, un mierīgi aiziet. Un, kad jams jau aiz vārtiņiem, tad turks klusām pielien no dirsaspuses un iekož šam pakaļā. Ja ir šitādi ''sabiedrotie'', tad ienaidnieku vairs nevajag!
_
Raadinjus vari baazt sev kur gribi_

Nekur es viņus _nebāžu_! УСiks stāv uz galda un dzied - _"Соловей, соловей пташечку жалобно поёб!"_ Man ne tik paši rādžiņi, kā process patīk - kamēr vecene ar izkapti vēl kautkur citur vazājas, kaut rokas aizņemtas. Tomēr incantāk, kā citiem večiem, kuri sēž, bošku abām rokām turēdami, lai pirms laika nenokrīt. ::  Un patīk ne jau tikai krievu kastes - Torniem, Halikrafteriem, HRO un AR-88 arī nekādas vainas, tik dabūt grūti. Tamdēļ - kas nu trāpās, ar to arī bakstos...

_Un kur šinī kabīnē atrodās_ 

Speciālists es neesmu, betkautkas man saka, ka ļotene uztur sakarus ar lidojuma vadības centru, un saņem komandas, kurp lidot. Savu aijerdrāmu, kur beigās nosēsties, tak viņa kautkā atrod?

----------


## next

> Plate salūza pati un salauza mikrenes.


 Plate vareeja arii nesaluuzt bet flash mikrenes buutu aizgaajushas.
Jo tekstoliits viegli liecas un peec tam atliecas atpakalj.
Tas vieniigais chips kas metaalkeramikaa tak vesels.
Jo vinjam garas kaajas kas deformeejas bet kristaalu nelauzh.
Es skatiijos to video un domaaju - kur es to agraak redzeeju?
Pec tam sapratu - tas tak "Njevas Ekspresha" peedeejais vagons.

PS. Par to vagonu. Rekur bilde, tiiri vesels izskataas. Tikai cik tur izdziivojusho? Un cik bojaa gaajusho?

----------


## next

> Nebūtu tās mikrenes tik kārtīgi piestiprinātas platei, atlektu nost, norautu kādu kāju, bet paliktu dzīvas.


 Tas kas atraavaas no plates peec inerces triecaas pret teerauda konteinera sienu un paarveertaas putekljos.
Taapeec jau taas druskas no kastes neviens nevaaca - nebija tur ko vaakt.

----------


## zzz

waldinj, partijas biedra graamatinjas tev varbuut arii nebija, bet domaashanas stilinjaa tu esi absoluuts lumpenkomunists. Sharikovs, jopcik, simtsprocentiigais.

----------


## Waldis

_ tu esi absoluuts lumpenkomunists. Sharikovs, jopcik, simtsprocentiigais_

Ja tas Tavu dzīvi padara vieglāku, lai nu tā ir!  ::  ...ja Tu vēl spētu latviski pārtulkot to, ko pateici! pastalpaterots, bļin...

----------


## zzz

Tipiski, waldinj, tipiski. Apstiprinaaji gan ka esi tups, gan ka sovjetu atlieka.

Vaards Lumpen (vaacu) - lupatas. Tiek lietots lai apziimeetu deklaseetus elementus, bomzhus.

Sharikovs  - tipisks, waldinjam liidziigs teels M. Bulgakova dailjadarbaa "Sunja sirds" .

----------


## Waldis

Par _lumpeni_ atliek Tev piekrist - līdz tādam līmenim man daudz vairs nav atlicis un tuvojos ar katru dienu, tikai tie NAV komunisti, kuri mani tādu pūlas padarīt. A pēc Šarikova Tu vairāk par mani izskaties - Tev taču jau 25 gadus čurā acīs, tāpat, kā ФФП tam suņabērnam, bet Tu vēl arvien stāsti citiem, ka zelta lietiņš līst.
...bet vispā... Tev ir garš kakls, jaunekli! Man jau sāk kļūt par sportu Tevi podjebnuķ, bet Tu arvien vēl sirsnīgi pavelcies!!  ::

----------


## zzz

Lumpenis, lumpenjsovjet waldinj, nav tas, kas tev macinja vai kas tev uzgjeerbts.  Lumpenis - tas ir tas, kas tavaa puvushaajaa galvinjaa iekshaa atrodas. Un par kaartiigu sovjetu lumpeni (lupatnieku) tevi izaudzinaaja tavs miiljotais psrs.  Njemot veeraa tavu vecumu - nekas vairs arii nepaaraudzinaas. 

Nu un savas slimaas seksuaalaas novirzes uz churaashanu jau nu tu vareetu pavisam attureeties sheit izraadiit. Tas aarpus pat bezteemai.

----------


## zzz

-Ziniet ko, profesor,  dziļi ievilkusi elpu, ierunājās jaunava,  ja  jūs nebūtu Eiropas spīdeklis un jūs visnekrietnākajā kārtā  neaizstāvētu cilvēki (blondais viņu paraustīja aiz jakas malas, taču  jaunava tikai atmeta ar roku), kuru personības, esmu pārliecināta, mēs  vēl noskaidrosim, jūs pienāktos arestēt.

-Un par ko?  ziņkārīgi pavaicāja Filips Filipovičs.

   -Jūs esat proletariāta nīdējs! lepni paziņoja sieviete.

-Jā, es nemīlu proletariātu,  skumji piekrita Filips Filipovičs un nospieda pogu.

----------


## Waldis

Paldies, muļķīt, bet nevaidzēja gan tā pūlēties! Jo visstulbākā radība, ko esmu savā mūžā sastapis, Tu vienalga nekļūsi - ir pulka dullāki rausekļi redzēti. Un, cik jocīgi - gandrīz visi necik sen un auti pastalās!

----------


## zzz

waldinsh pats ar sevi sarunaajas? Hroniskiem alkashiem taa gadaas.

----------


## JDat

Tā! JDat's atkla ir sadzēriesz drošsirdības zāles ((c) Kaspsih). Tātad šoreiz abi divi dabūsies banānu uz gadu par apvainojumiem. Gan Waldiņš, kā jau vecs penzionārs-marazmātiķis ar savām glupībām, gan visgudrais zzz, kuram blakusprodukts ir sarkasms un dumuma spārdīšana. Šoreiz parkāpšu nerakstītos, personīgos principus. ABIEM UZREIZ!

Jopta! Dzīvojiet draudzīgi un ķeriet FUNu, nevis dirsieties savā starpā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nevajadzēja jau uzreiz tā vienpersonīgi nelemt. Ja lielākā daļa forumistu teiktu ka jābano, tad jā.
Galu galā te ir beztēma un joki. Es visu laiku lasīju šos un ķiķināju. Tagad man šis prieks laupīts.

----------


## Isegrim

Bija taču speciāls topiks, kur to tā kā drīkstēja darīt - http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/424...go+apvainojumu 
Tur tā aplamāšanās nevienu netraucē.

----------


## Didzis

Katram cilvēkam reizēm uznāk un lai tak lamājas, savā starpā, tai stūrītī. Lamāšanās un elektroniskie joki, nav viens un tas pats. JDat aizmet visu to šņegu uz personīgo apvainojumu topiku un miers. Nu uzvilkās vīri, kam negadās. Ieraus čarku un atkal būs runājami.

----------


## Ints

zzz toč varēj  palikt nu nav viņš trollis , ACDCPCB, mūs uz produktīvām diskusijām neizkustinās ::

----------


## sasasa

..atļaušos piebilst.
Var pasūtīt d.. vai uz 3 burtiem. Var arī nosaukt par muļķi, bet ja sākas vienkārši bezjēdzīga trula apd..šana (arī sava krāniņa staipīšana), tad nu, sorry, man personīgi ir pretīgi lasīt šādus lietotāja textus neatkarīgi no tā cik augstas klases meistars viņš ir. Zināms ka latvieši nav tā tauta, kas izceļas cieņu pret apkārtējiem, bet tas nenozīmē ka te būtu īstā vieta kur rakstīt/lasīt garīgi nelīdzsvarotu cilvēku textus.

----------


## Isegrim

> zzz toč varēj  palikt nu nav viņš trollis , ACDCPCB, mūs uz produktīvām diskusijām neizkustinās


 Nu gan salīdzināji. Starp šiem abiem ir smadzeņu esamība/neesamība. Es, piemēram, respektēju tos, ar smadzenēm (ieskaitot kaspich, arī tam smadzeņu netrūka). Un pilnā mērā varu saprast viņu neiecietību pret muļķiem.

----------


## Tārps

JDat, situācija varētu būt sekojoša. "Tātad šoreiz abi divi dabūsies banānu uz 2015 gadu " !
Tas būtu saprātīgi un audzinoši. Norakstīt uz 365 dienām ..... ?
Tad jau būtu jājautā, kuri bija gudrāki, vai tie kas 1940-1945. gadam aizbrauca, vai tie kas palika? Un kā mūsu dienās ?

----------


## M_J

Interesanti, kā Kaspičam tagad klājas, kādos "medību laukos"/forumos viņš tagad plosās? Šā vai tā - lai miers šajā un citos forumos. Un labs prāts. Ziemassvētki!

----------


## Jurkins

Man pašā sākumā radās doma, ka Kaspičs šad tad ienāk forumā kā acdcpcb  :: . Bet tad es sapratu, ka tik daudz laika muļķa dzīšanai cilvēkam nevar būt. 
A bet zzz vajadzētu biežāk kādu kaķi (vai zaķi :: ) paglaudīt  :: , citādi baigi nervozi uztver, ka Waldis vai Raimonds Pirmais vai Siliņš neuzsprāgst no dusmām, bet tādā pat garā turpina dzīt tupumu uz priekšu.
Priecīgus Saulgriežus visiem!

----------


## JDat

Banāni jau nav izdalīti. Pat vārnas nav iedotas. Ir tikai cietāks teksts lai cilvēki pārdomā. Nāks/nenāks tā ir katra paša darīšana. Vienkārši nav vērts pārmācīt vecu penžu. Tāpat nesanāks. Protams, norādīt uz kļūdām arī vajadzētu. Tomēr, ja aiziet šķidro fekāliju plūdi, tav diez ko forši. Arī Siliņa (bezcerīgais) parametrisko pastiprinātāju gadījums. No vienas puses dekādes laikā iekrātais stulbums jāpapurina, bet arī tur jābūt robežai. Nevar pilnīgi visu norakstīt uz jautrību un izklaidi. Ceianm viens otru, iznīdējam stulbumu, bet nepārejam uz personālijām. Manuprāt nav vajadzīgs FIDOsrač.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kad malkas beidzas, tad uguns izdziest...
Kad aprunātāji un nemieru cēlāji būs prom, tad nesaskaņas izbeigsies....
Priecīgus svētkus!

----------


## next

A nevar kautkaa taa ka mees pie politikas un veciem paaridariijumiem vai totaala stulbuma pievelkam miinusus?
Un tad moderis to huinju vienkaarshi nodzeesh.
Un dziivojam taalaak.

PS. neviens tak neteerees vaardus un pirkstu epidermu ja zinaas ka vinja centiiba dienas laikaa miskastee aiziet.

PPS. Man personiigi zzz ljoti noderiigs jo pasargaa no iespeejas muljkjiibas rakstiit.

----------


## JDat

Diemžēl nevar. Jāmaina viss forums. Jāprasa Vinchi.

----------


## sasasa

> .. neviens tak neteerees vaardus un pirkstu epidermu ja zinaas ka vinja centiiba dienas laikaa miskastee aiziet.
> .


 TĒRĒS, un kā vēl tērēs. Tur tak nav loģikas, tā ir TIKA pašapmierināšanās tajā brīdī, apēc tam kaut ūdens plūdi..
Precīgus Ziemassvētkus!!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mazliet smieklīgi sanāk, ka jūs te visi mācaties no biedra zzz, kurš it kā "pieskata lai citi neraksta muļķības", pats saraksta kaudzi muļķības, fantāzijas un blēņas... un kamer viņš tāds būs, forumā kārtības nebūs....  ::

----------


## JDat

Siliņ! Atširībā no Tevis, zzz nerunā muļķibas. Alternatīvo personāžu apvainojumi - tā ir atbildes reakcija uz pajoliņu stulbumu.

----------

